#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  How many kids are you planning to have?

## head567

Ei, dunno if this falls here...

Beh pila ka anak imong gusto?  :evil:   :grin:

----------


## Meganda

ako duha lng..gurl and boy..dayun gusto twins pra isa ka laboran lng. kai sakit man daw mag labor..hehehehehehhe..minus gastos pa..hehehe

----------


## pridi

2 will do lang cguro oi.... pero its up to His will pa japon jud..... (basin 1 ra diay beh... hehehe)

----------


## jerlyn

depende kon pilay mahimo toink.....

----------


## P-Chan

at least 10 or 12

----------


## kyuusai

grabeha pud p-chan ah!...

ako kay 7 lng gud.. hehe..

----------


## P-Chan

think of it as an investment

----------


## cottoncandy

Id love to have two ...a boy and a gurl. :Smiley: 

But, if i can afford [financially, physically and emotionally] to have a dozen... why not? the more the merrier.*  :cheesy:  btaw.. duha lang jed ako ganahan!

----------


## batterfly

........kutob sa makaya......

----------


## babymiki

2 boy and girl

----------


## Kire

3 lang..Ü

----------


## monrose29

depende... lawas lay agdon gud.. hehehehe.

----------


## indayyy

kanang kaya ra buhion kay looy kung d nako mahatagan sa tanan nila gusto...   :idiot2:

----------


## sweet16

2-3 lng oi...lisod na kaau ron ang panahon..

----------


## P-Chan

OT: ang gi ingon sa akong history teacher... "if ang tanan na people mag barog side by side maigo ra daw ta sa texas"... 

well crisis man ron.. well i understand if mag tipid pud sa... uh..  :evil:

----------


## splendid moonlight

one ra unta. pero who's going to take care of me when i'm old?  :Cheesy:

----------


## twalalyn

bsag pila basta makabuhi lang ko and i hope they'll grow up to be good kids....

----------


## 7DMM

minimum of 2 a boy and a girl max of 4 pair gihapon like kami sa akong mga pets aka siblings

----------


## jawa kaw !

2 lang gud ka dosena..hehe

----------


## |nCuBabE

i'll make it 3 :mrgreen:

----------


## ram_hot

1 lang usa... depende sa budget oi!!

okei ra nako kung boy or girl or bayot.. basta tarong lang cya pagkatawo

----------


## - Onette -

well, minimum of 2 maximum of 4.. the more the merrier! hehehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## sweet16

dli ta magpabe mahal na kaau ang bugas karon lisud na hehehhee

----------


## aRRot

okay ra ang 2...1 boy and one girl...para maka pa school pako nila sa kalisod aning mga panahuna swerete kau ang maka college :mrgreen:

----------


## kiat_gamay

*2?*   :Cheesy:

----------


## junenine

My plan was to have 2, a girl and a boy.* It works! First baby is a girl and then the next is a boy then we're done but... oopps, surprise!* I have another baby boy and we consider him as a bonus.  :smitten:

----------


## Onins

4 ok kaau na number! sakto rasad, dili kaau mingaw and dili sad kaau dghan na mgkalisod pgpadako.

----------


## greatSicnarf

2 lang.. lisud na ang panahon karn!

----------


## potterboy

kung sayon ra pagpadako, nindot ang 10 wehehehehehe!
pwede sad 8 nyahahahaha!






2 lang oi. matay man sad ta trabaho ana. kapuliki man gani wala pa anak.

----------


## websniper

for me, four (4) 1-boy,1-girl, 1-lesbian, and 1-gay para package bah..he.he.he.he.he.

----------


## junjiejoan

1 or 2 k lisod na nag lyf

----------


## diem

depends on how many my wife is willing to give... I empathize with the pain of childbirth...

----------


## Addicted2

we already have 2 kids...Valerie  :angel:  and Carlos  :angel: ...after that factory is closed  :crazy2:  but the game is not over yet  :grin:

----------


## sweet16

1.2.3 ok nana og lisud na kaau ang panahon...mahal bugas..hehehheehhe

----------


## anya

i want four...hehe...hopefully i'll have a set of twins..

----------


## ???

if i have all the necessary resources at my disposal,meaning..money,yayas and the llikes..okay ra nako 6

pero taking into consideration kana mga lisod na factors...3 nalang..2 boys and 1 girl hopefully..

kita na jud ko someone giving birth noh...dili jud lalim!  :embarassed:

----------


## mariaa

i want two beautiful kids

their names would be

Reef
and Blu

----------


## Graecia

the more the merrier... kung mulapas ug 10 ok ra sad para pag nay party sa balai lingaw jud!

----------


## a_j_e_c

5 tingale kay naay challenge, hehehe tsk tsk...dli daghan dli pod gamay kaau...ok? nindut baya pod basta naa lang gyud kay finance nga ikasupport nla..  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## demonyito

12.. nid 2 spread my nature!

----------


## kiat_gamay

uhmmm. . 2?  :grin:

----------


## queeny

naa nkoi usa..hehehe padugang nlng kog duha..wahahaha

----------


## she_said

i like 4...

----------


## tolstoi

> we already have 2 kids...Valerie  and Carlos ...after that factory is closed  but the game is not over yet


lolz..mag welga ko kung i-close dayun ang factory..sakto na para nako ang 5 kids ideally..5+2=7 is a perfect number  :cheesy:

----------


## mique

well, depends sa financial status sa mag-asawa... kung kaya buhion ang upat or lima, go! pero kung dili, usa or duha da intawn... akoa tingali, 2 lang oist... kapoi magmabdos. maau lang ning mga lake igo lang mo-kwan...   :cheesy:

----------


## tolstoi

> maau lang ning mga lake igo lang mo-kwan..


nagtuo mo mga girls lalim ang mo-kwan?..kapoy sad raba  :cheesy:

----------


## babydoll

4 hehe 2 boys and 2 girls. para patas! i would love to have twins!

----------


## mAlD|tO

2..  :Cheesy:

----------


## potterboy

> maau lang ning mga lake igo lang mo-kwan..
> 			
> 		
> 
> nagtuo mo mga girls lalim ang mo-kwan?..kapoy sad raba


 :2funny:

----------


## psyche_08

2

----------


## gregsin

lima akoa.....

----------


## jumps_zilla

i think two would be just right * :smiley:

----------


## jerlyn

2...

----------


## hyrei

1 or 2....

----------


## kenart

minimum kay 2 (hopefully fraternal twins, girl & boy)
3 or 4 if makaya sa budget

----------


## |nCuBabE

1 is enough
2 is too much
3 is the reason...

i love to have 3 kids i hope it would be alright to my partner  :smitten:   :smitten:   :smitten:

----------


## chagorio

3 ako....

----------


## lindsay

1 is enough fro me. i don't think i can handle another one. it will drive me nuts cgoro.

----------


## mnpesiao

2 for me.lisod na ang life ron. :Cheesy:

----------


## cebu_tux

2

----------


## Empress_Of_Drac

1...1...1...1 usa lang intawn....kay sakit ug dili lalim ang manganak...shauns nalang...

----------


## Melvinthegreat

4 or 3 or 2 pwede sad usa....

----------


## psyche_08

2 a boy and a girl but 1 would be much preferable. b raba lalim muutong.

----------


## nunobone

12! para usa ka platoon, nya ako platoon leader, nya akong wife kay medic, nya adto dayon me sa Iraq, manung mi og gubat aheheheh.. 

3 tangali..

----------


## sassy_suzzy

2 - i want twins

----------


## sercor::jhumzki

4!

----------


## cruella_1025

i want to have two kids  :2funny:   :2funny:

----------


## kleah

wanna have kids of my own..maybe 2
that is if makaanak ko (something wrong with my uterus..but im hopefull)

----------


## gorio!

2 lang, y wawart

----------


## StyM

2's a company, 3's a crowd. so 2 lang ako gusto...

----------


## bordz_me

2 or 3

----------


## Tamblot

3 para wala away. 1 for the lola & lolo sa papa na side. 1 for the lola & lolo sa mama na side. 1 para sa mama & papa. he he he.

----------


## NID

4 man to among gisabotan..but the rate we're going..murag muabot jud ni'g dosena

----------


## marix24_7

5 cguro...  :Smiley:

----------


## boxingfan529

only 3.... hopefully...

pirtia ka mahal na buhi ug mga bata.... hehehehehehe

----------


## R4K

2 - 3 kids would be nuff for me... Preferrably a boy - girl - boy pattern...

----------


## miss tapya

2-4 ... preferravly twins ehehe

----------


## AdiK-AdiK

twelve. i always wanted to have a big and a happy family.  :smiley:

----------


## khymm

i want to have 3! girl, boy ug bayot! hehe  :cheesy:

----------


## tolstoi

1 twin ug 3 ka quadruplets

----------


## bantaygrrl

at least 2; so the first will have competition. It builds character! But no more than 4!

----------


## viange

we love to have 2 kids, may it be 2 boys or 1 boy - 1 girl.

we'll be having our first child (boy!!!) this november...planning to have the second one after 3 or 4 years.

----------


## nich

at lis 1-2 lang pud.. :mrgreen:

----------


## nolex

depende sa budget............. pero kun datu pako, hala bira taman sa ginhawa mintras naghangos pa... :Cheesy:

----------


## Care Bear

> Id love to have two ...a boy and a gurl.
> 
> But, if i can afford [financially, physically and emotionally] to have a dozen... why not? the more the merrier.  btaw.. duha lang jed ako ganahan!



same here!

----------


## rudjard

duha if tagaag chance,two yrs later ang manghud mo sunod lisud namn gud mupadakog daghang anak these days think kos future dili lang ang biga palabihon nya magkalisud lisud apectohan ra ghapon mga bata.....

----------


## kiwiboy

im planning to have a maximum of two kids....
family planning kay lisud na magbuhi ug bata....

----------


## Kclan

i have 2 kids. a girl and a boy. i wish to have 1 more baby boy.  :smiley:

----------


## fiero19

Usa ra. Kinahanglan boy. Kung di jud ka-pugngan, duha. Eldest should be boy para naa body guard si baby gurl.  :smiley:

----------


## sweetfaith

I like to have three kids.

Based on my experience, I only have one sibling, and and that's my elder brother, 
and currently naa siya sa laing nasud ron.
Medyo mingaw jud ang payag, and sometimes I wish I have another brother or a sister
man lang... =(
It's a good thing gali I have lots of cousins and friends.

----------


## sheeshcute

* maski maka 1 happy nako.  :Wink:  pero i would wanna have at least 3 unta.  :smiley:

----------


## d_m00n_u

i used to think nga the more the merrier.. 

pero considering the price of gasoline... bugas.. gatas... etc.. whew.. morag 1 will do.. 

1 kada asawa.. hahahahaha...

----------


## d`monyita

> 1 twin ug 3 ka quadruplets


1 set of twins --- 2 kids... 3 sets of quadruplets --- 12 kids... 

holy cow&#160; dong...u want to have 14 kids :Huh: 


@d_moon_u
good to see ya again bro d_moon_u. long time no see.

----------


## d`monyita

i already have a very adorable little boy.

i would like to have 2-4. like everyone else...budget is the concern. right now though...finding a husband to father the additional kids is the main concern hahahahhahaha.

----------


## rey04

only 2 based on my capability to finance and govern my family, hehehehe.

----------


## d_m00n_u

> @d_moon_u
> good to see ya again bro d_moon_u. long time no see.


oi.. nice to see you 2 sis.... 

3 ka kamaguwangan oks na cguro ko sis...  :evil: 

pero till now.. wa man hinooy nilusot.. hehe.. better safe than sorry...

----------


## xie0527

three or four

----------


## lover_online

three would do...I'll make sure I'll have a daughter... heheh

----------


## dessay

3 0r 6 kids.... 6 kung maka-afford mi ug buhi...ehehe...

----------


## boxingfan529

akoa kay mutulo na. ang duha gani lisod na ibuhi.  :Sad:

----------


## usrolla

i have 1 but i like to hav 2 unta but since wa naman ko wyf..usa nlang ( happy nko naa koy son )  :angel:

----------


## Rance

2 = 1 boy and 1 gurl

----------


## ZetroXen

> three or four


Ako kay 1 dozen tingaleh  :2funny:

----------


## baruto

i would want to have 4 children...but times are difficult nowadays...so 2 nalang...

----------


## Sanosuke

3..  :smiley:

----------


## m_grace

ako ganahan lng unta ko ug 2, pero pagbuot sa panahon naka kadawat nuon ko ug bonus,&#160; na 3 na nuon cla. hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## wise_mary888

Para nako, two is enough,,kay lisud na kaayo ang panahon...mahal na ang milk and diapers...lisud pa jud ngita ug yaya...hehhe

----------


## heroineofthe90s

ako maau nlng if mka 1 ko... considering my current stage of having 27 degrees levoscoliosis  :sad:

----------


## chadix24_7

3 would be nice.

----------


## potterboy

2 lang. dako naman gani ug kaon ang mama ug papa unsa na kaha ang mga anak.

----------


## d`monyita

@potterboy....dodong...alam ba ni kuwan yan :Huh:  hehehhehehehehe

----------


## mimsnav

agree ko ni potterboy...2 is enough

@momy d: yup, with consent na po yan. wehehehe

----------


## d`monyita

ahahayyyy! nitubag!  :wink: 

hi mimsnav! long time no see anak. hehehehehhe 


basta ako 2-4. hanap ako tatay!  :wink:

----------


## kenart

kung makaya buhi 4, 2 girls, 2 boys
kung dili makaya settle for 2 nalang, hopefully boy & girl

----------


## wild_pare

2..doesn't matter if boy or girl pero gusto ni guy boys..hahay....

----------


## diem

* My Wife Will Decide. Period.*

----------


## hera_82

This is something that will have to be decided by me & my future hubby... together.  :Smiley:

----------


## psyche_08

1 or 2 will do

----------


## nolex

ok ra kaau ng usa... but i want to have 3.. :Smiley:

----------


## kyuusai

i want to have four.  :grin:

----------


## dacs

I have 3 ... but going 4 (God willing!)

----------


## potterboy

> @potterboy....dodong...alam ba ni kuwan yan hehehhehehehehe


hi momi d! mishu and anton.

ok rana namo momi ang duha. kung pwede gani walo. wehehe!

----------


## skylee_swoop

gusto unta ko 1 lang pero my wife wants another 3 year from now.... under man ko niya... hehhe pero after that... magpa vasectomy nako. PERIOD... ayaw nag lalis nako... PERIOD

----------


## boxingfan529

asa mas maau.vasectomy or ligation?

----------


## fiero19

> asa mas maau.vasectomy or ligation?


If you do that, make sure nga it was your own decision and not because you were influenced by your partner. Basin diay di mo mu-click and then you decided to go separate ways. Although i dont know kung reversible and vasectomy or ligation but i don't think it is. Heads up lang para di mo magbasulay when the time comes.  :smiley:

----------


## nolex

2 1/2.............. :rolleyes:

----------


## sheeshcute

* OT: nolex, dili by kilo ang bata. mao na di pede ang one half.  :2funny:

----------


## nolex

> * OT: nolex, dili by kilo ang bata. mao na di pede ang one half.


chige lang gud............ basta nahan kog 2 1/2.... pwede sad 2 1/8.. :Azn:

----------


## hyrei

probably i wanna have 2 kids...

----------


## syrenn

2 to 3

----------


## Veya

isa ra oy

----------


## daMiro ronaB

2 boys 1 gurl

----------


## nolex

1 triplet

----------


## duckyoink

we want to have 6 ...

----------


## hera_82

2 unta...
but pwede gyapon 3.

----------


## kyuusai

i've changed my mind. i want to have 6.  :laugh:

----------


## kula

depende sa makaya sako labidabi

----------


## friendly amiga :-)

2 ra  :cheesy:

----------


## skylee_swoop

gusto ko usa lang... kaso ako mrs gusto duha... my son is now 2 years old... she'll have to wait for 3 years bago sundan... lisud na.
after sa ikaduha.. magpa vasectomy nako para malingaw nami permi nga walay kahadlok nga naay mosunod pa. hehehe

----------


## inyourface

2 kids is enuf . . =/

----------


## nalyt092587

ako kay 1 lang para dili makuba ang akong figure.hehehehehee  :Azn:

----------


## majer

only one ra kay no budget coz mahal na ang tanan butang

----------


## baJboL

tungod sa gugma 1,
tungod sa habit ma 2,
tungod sa walay lingaw ma 3 siguro.  :cheesy:

----------


## jd_iceblizzard

hangtod kaya pa maghimo ghapon ug kids...

----------


## jazey2001

i plan to have a dozen! =) i already have 1 boy and 1 girl so 10 na lang...mas nindot unta if 3 set of twins (1 set- boys, 1 set - girls, 1 set-boy & girl)  :thinking:   :clap:

----------


## seaferry

i have already 1 mag 2 years old palang.

me & my husband are planning to have another one

basta mag 3 years na ang among baby.

Then until duha rami kutob.  :busy:

----------


## tahbiapo

pag makaya plano nako mag-adopt lang ug usa ka bata. eversince i was little i've always wanted to adopt, so di ni pang-copycat ni sa akoa hehehe... sa pagtuo man gud nako, if i have my own biological child, i'd be contributing to the world's overpopulation. i mean no offense ha, mao lang dyud na ako pagtuo.

----------


## d_m00n_u

ngita sa ko partner para himo kids.. b4 ko think pila jud kabuok..

cge ta plano ug kids.. wa tay kauban mohimo.. useless lang... maytag makahimo tag mag.inusara.. hahah

----------


## gnox

2 or 3

----------


## psyd_1

plan is 3 kiddo's.. but kaloy-an sa kahitas-an, aw pun-an..the more the merrier..

----------


## maibe

3 pinaka daghan nana!

----------


## tinchie

ONE ra jud...

para all the attention and love is centered sa imong one and only favorite and loved child...

nya wla nay mag sige ug soya-ay..

if ganahan sundan or hatagan ug igsoon, hala make a 10 year gap between each child.. para ang maguwang jud mangayo and will learn to be a responsible elder sibling...

----------


## endymioun

at most is 3

----------


## null

1...
or 2...
hmmm...
depends...
on the situation..

----------


## nolex

a dozen  :Azn: 




divided by 4  :clap:

----------


## evs

1 is enough for me. it's a lot of work to have kids not to mention it's so expensive.

----------


## seaferry

me & my husband planned to have 2. then naa naman mi usa which was a girl later napud 1 hopefully boy  :mrgreen:

----------


## bongjo

we've got three, think it's enough,

----------


## kula

1 or 2 lang ky lisod na magkahirap hirap...

----------


## baju83

1-2 lang.. tag 500 kapin na baya gatas sa bata ron hehehe..

----------


## syrenn

1

----------


## labyrinthbw

i want to have 4 kids

----------


## JSL

1 ra tngali

----------


## boxingfan529

kung pwede lang mga 6-10, kayahun jud.

lingaw baya ang naay daghan mga anak.  :Smiley: 

children are a blessing from the Lord.  :Smiley: 

ang pagfinancial ra jud ang lema kaau.  :Sad:

----------


## baju83

btaw bro sak2 gyud ka.. nindot man unta daghan pero ang gasto lang gyud ang lisud...

----------


## dade

one boy and one girl

----------


## charmz_fire

6 para isa ka team.. if dghn kwarta akong bana hehehe-

but if igo2 ra 3 ang max.
para maatiman jud nako pagmaayo,.. mahatagan jud sa tanan nilang kinahanglan!
 :Cheesy:

----------


## mheil

naa naku 1 karon...i wnt baby boy for d nxt..but f not boy... another 1... if girl lang gihapon... last 1..f gurl still... dha ra...kay d na mahimo...mahal na gatas...

----------


## trefoil

plano nako, 5 ka anak........

..........puro kina maguwangan tanan!!!

----------


## pertz

ako mana jokan ako misis... 1 ra ako gusto, 1 ka dosena

----------


## ykaj

i plan to have 2...
but unsaon man ga buwag nman mi 1 nlng
lain sad kaau 2 ako bb pro puro kamagwangan

----------


## pertz

nindot na kaj, uso na man na ron...  :smiley:

----------


## Zahara

Up to 3 lang...and that's the limit.   :busy:

----------


## zakidog

at most 2.
 lisod ang daghan. 
basin ingnon kos akong mga anak "patugatuga panganak d diay kabuhi"  :tickedoff: 

pagkasakit paminawon, murag kag gpanitan nya gibutangag asin..  :crying:

----------


## chergent_schazee

2 the most para dili lisod ang pagbahin og attention og dili maghinuktok ang usa ka bata, hehehe...

----------


## cebufox

bitaw 2...a boy & a girl...  :wink:

----------


## ms_chief85

ako duha lang boy and girl pra pair cla :mrgreen: ....  :smiley:  and also para mkita ang liwat sa boy na side and sa girl na side if asa ang mascute..heheh  :smitten:

----------


## |nCuBabE

Ohhh...my bf and i agreed to have only one baby for the first 7 years, after that we'll see if its wise to have another, hopefully a twin, to make it 3...just perfect for me!!!  :smitten:   :smitten:   :smitten:

----------


## potterboy

balig 12. nyahahahaha!

2 ra bitaw.

----------


## maibe

2 lang

----------


## moonstruck_mom

given the choice, i'd like to have only 3. 4 would be good if we were financially stable enough.

----------


## |nCuBabE

1 is enough
2 is too much
3 is the reason

para mgchange na ug method...  :evil:   :evil:   :evil:

----------


## ronna

for me mas ok jud ang 4.... if blessed..  :smiley: 
pero if family planning jud, 2 ra.. hehehe..

----------


## khyle_143

3, 2 girls and 1 boy.. well pwede pud two of each

----------


## ivymarie

as many as i cud, hehe. i want to have many children so when my hubby and i grow old, we'l have children who'd take care of us. i just love kids also. basta naa lang koy ipakaon ug ipa eskwela, nganu gud mag limit :Huh: ?

----------


## khyle_143

lingaw mn sad if dghn but while they are kids, samok pa kaayo and gasto but once they grow up and have their own proffesions and carreers, lngaw na kaayo coz mag tabanagay nmn mo especially if naa nay own family, dghn ka cousins ana

----------


## charmz_fire

i wan to hav six..hahaha
para naa ko usa ka team na moduwa ug basketball..

bitwa.. i want 3!
usa ka boy!

----------


## titaniumbox

2 or 3 siguro..kung daghan kwarta,,puwede cguro 5 jud unta..hehe..  :Smiley:

----------


## kiwiboy

one is enough for me.

----------


## oninsmom

naa nako 1 kid so 1 more nalang para 2, lisod kaayo kung daghan anak.

----------


## ronna

2 or 3 depende sa budget

----------


## cheekycake

I wanted to have two lang maski unsa gender.

----------


## sheka

at least 10 hehehe  :cheesy: 
CS tanan! hehehe  :crazy2:

----------


## first_choice

ako isa lng para lng tan aw unsay itsura sa ako liwat  :smiley:

----------


## Wadexx

daghan

----------


## burt

5 nya boys tanan para usa ka team sa basketball....  :Smiley:

----------


## goryo13

trese ra

----------


## sheka

<=2

----------


## syangi

as of now i have 2. girl and boy.. pero if ma sipyat ma 3..hehehhe  :laugh:  last nanang 3 guro.  :undecided:  hehehe  :laugh:

----------


## whisperer

nahan mi ug 2, babaye ug lalaki...  :smiley:

----------


## charmz_fire

4

----------


## chadix24_7

3-4 depende sa makaya sa iyang lawas ug sa finances  :Smiley:

----------


## burn

me 1 lang kay grabe ka gasto and i only want the best of everything for my child....hubby nako wants 2 kay luoy daw ang child f wala sya brod..... depende sabot na lng nih....  :cheesy:

----------


## Generals

Depends... hehe  :smiley:

----------


## earljahn

OK daghan if you can provide their basic needs and much better their wants....

----------


## Zahara

Ideally, three.   :angel:

----------


## hondaboy

10  :cool:

----------


## jhunric

2 will be enough for my plans

pero kung maka daug ug lotto, bisag pila jud  :cheesy:

----------


## nab_uang

two child policy lang ko....

----------


## astroboyreal

nahan ko duha ra, twins na laki or babae

----------


## Generals

> pero kung maka daug ug lotto, bisag pila jud


hehe basin makuwang ang lotto ana?  :smiley:

----------


## bokiratx

ako siguro 1 ra akong nahan..............1 taga babae hehehe  :cheesy:

----------


## earljahn

Me 4 lang...If daghan kwarta dugangan

----------


## LytSlpr

4 kids, 2 boys & 2 girls

----------


## earljahn

:busy:

----------


## bokiratx

1 each girl maguwang tanan

----------


## earljahn

OK.....  :clap:   :clap:

----------


## bokiratx

> OK.....


OT: cool kaayo sa?....  :cheesy:

----------


## earljahn

basta kaya sa budget maski pila......

----------


## i am jasmine

i prefer only one. a bby boy  :wink:

----------


## bokiratx

1 each girl whould be nice

----------


## s_an_e

i want twins.. isa ka girl ug isa ka boy!!!

----------


## bokiratx

parehas lang gihapon 1 each girl lang gihapon ehheheheh

----------


## earljahn

I want 2 girls and 2 boys.....

----------


## kyuusai

3 or 4 cute and healthy children.

----------


## duke pikaso

2-3 ra cguro.. 
lisod na kinabuhi ron

----------


## bokiratx

1.................each girl hehehe       :devil:

----------


## earljahn

Sa makaya lang sa budget.... Pero ganahan ko 4

----------


## quad

4.. 

2 boys 
2 girls

so no one will be left out  :smiley: 

but if di ma.himu then what can i do? right?

----------


## earljahn

Ideally 4 but if daghan budget pa dugangan pa.....

----------


## ronz_rodz

3 is enough for me... 2 boys and 1 girl.. para BIBO  :smitten:

----------


## babyjoy

2 or 3 lang...aron dle keo gasto ug sakit(f ever)...pro kun moabot ang panahon na ang lalaki na ang mag labor, biskan pila gud..Ginoo nay bahala..

----------


## boliklik

pun an nko ug twins

pero ds time foreigner na ila papa pra pang showbiz ila byuti

----------


## alexxandy

a boy and a girl

----------


## nab_uang

we have 2 healthy kids already... enough for us...  :mrgreen:

----------


## xtian_hero

i'm not yet married.. but i would like to have 4 children... 2 boys and 2 girls... tapos isang burger ng pamilya... (parang ino-order yung mga kids eh.. haha)

----------


## duke pikaso

2 ra cguro! naa nkoy isa!!!  :clap:

----------


## bokiratx

1 each girl ehehhee  :evil:

----------


## ms_derma

I want 2 kids lang

----------


## jasm911

3.  :rolleyes:

----------


## bokiratx

1 each girl gihapon hehehe

----------


## maibe

2 to 3 ra jud na

para kaya buhion

----------


## digitalsuperman

depends on my income. if a can support financially two children, then why not.. :Wink: ..totally depends on my income and how expensive it is to raise a child.

----------


## hase101

have two kids.. feel fulfilled by them and they're all i can manage but hubby's not done. so dunno  :undecided:

----------


## alexxandy

im not yet married... but someday i would like to have 4 kids -- 2 boys and 2 girls

----------


## maibe

if ever mag mnyo nako

minimum of 1
maximum of 2

kapoi ng daghan wala tay kabuhi

----------


## lylemark

2 to 3

----------


## crinkle

if i can afford it, i would want to have 4... but with things right now, i think one is just enough.

----------


## princess_boom

2 or 3 is okay but for now i think i'll just opt for 1. lisod na ang life.

----------


## ronz_rodz

2 kay lisod na karon panahona

----------


## Jaja

_3 _    :cheesy:

----------


## Dorothea

> Ei, dunno if this falls here...
> 
> Beh pila ka anak imong gusto?


1 girl, 1 boy

----------


## bokiratx

1...............each girl hehehe

----------


## vaughn

1 or 2 but sakit man na woi....1 lng guro  :rolleyes:

----------


## carmie

none so far

----------


## bokiratx

mao gihapon 1 lang gihapon eatch girl

----------


## timmyduncan

it depends sa ako partner.... kung gusto niya gamay, hala go! kung daghan, hala go forth and multiply! bwahaha

----------


## daslutopan

2boys & 2girls

----------


## bokiratx

ambot lang ala paman ko nag-think about ana for now

----------


## boting

ako 2 a boy and girl unta...pero puro man girl ako nalang himoon tomboy ang 1

----------


## Serene

Bisan pila hatag ni God.  :mrgreen:

----------


## shimiyu

Two. Economic considerations.   :wink:

----------


## shimiyu

> Bisan pila hatag ni God.  :mrgreen:


so pila may i-hatag ni God.......?

----------


## haika_girl

2.. nana ko 1 girl so pun-anan pa ug 1 hopefully ma boy.. basta 2 ra kutob akng kaya, sakit baya..hehe

----------


## zyLe

2 sana... or miski usa lang tawn basta naa...

----------


## radiostar

twenty

10 boys
10 girls

----------


## jonins031502

kulbaan ko ani bah, abi nako maglisod mi magkaroon ug beybi kay only child ra man ko (pinangayo daw ko kay Sr. Sto. Nino), pero fortunately we have a 2-week old healthy baby boy ngyn after just one year of marriage (Pit Senor!) i think 3 is enough, 2 ka lalaki isa ka babae....para naay protoktor akong bunso na girl (hopefully), hadlok man kung 2 ka babae isa ka lalaki kay basin nah mabayot tawon pastilan paita! hehehe  :crazy2:

----------


## harryperales

i wanna have 4. 
1 Babae
1 Lalaki
1 Bayot
1 Tomboy

i think that would be fun..
btaw seriously if dli makaya ug buhi ang bata or if i think i cannot provide a good future for the child maybe dli nalang ko magbuhat bata kay louy kaayo, i just cannot imagine my child lurking the streets picking-up tin cans para naa lang cya makaon and much worst kung mag-adik pa jud sa rugby

----------


## shimiyu

> twenty
> 10 boys
> 10 girls


OT:

maluoy ka's imong asawa bai haha

----------


## sHe

preferrably 2 or maximum of three. hahaha

----------


## macque

ideal nako is 2 lang... pero gaan ni God ug daghan blessings.. mga 5 guro ok na! ahehehe

----------


## bojams

duha lang sa... to follow maybe ang 10

----------


## shimiyu

kids... 2 lang gihapon..
if maka-supporta.. more than 5! wahehe
himo ta'g clan beh.

----------


## Generals

hehe daghana sad anang 5 uy...

----------


## necrotic freak

> twenty
> 
> 10 boys
> 10 girls


mao ni mahimong libot suroy nga mga bata unya damlag..hehe

----------


## thadzonline

2-4 kids ayos na na, 2 gurls and 2 boys

----------


## christa

ako gnahn jud kay 6..

pero due to health reasons.. sus! swerte na kaau kog maka-anak kog usa.. 

hahayz..

----------


## shimiyu

para sa akoa, ang kadaghanon kay depende lang sa:

1) wawartz
2) asawa
3) pasensya

:mrgreen:

----------


## cuttie_angel

> para sa akoa, ang kadaghanon kay depende lang sa:
> 
> 1) wawartz
> 2) asawa
> 3) pasensya
> 
> :mrgreen:


korek sistah...hehehe...saon na lng kung wa jd ta anang #1.

----------


## shimiyu

> korek sistah...hehehe...saon na lng kung wa jd ta anang #1.


daghan sad wa kabalo nga factor sad nang number 3. wahahaha

----------


## princess_3888

gusto ko kambal..then boy and girl para kausa ra utong...

----------


## thadzonline

> gusto ko kambal..then boy and girl para kausa ra utong...


da kana para kausa ra..oki sad na dah..what about 2 ka kambal of that kind?

----------


## shimiyu

> gusto ko kambal..then boy and girl para kausa ra utong...


pero perte sang pagka-sakita sa utong hahaha

----------


## necrotic freak

ipa hiwa nalang! naa man kaha ka atleast 25k?hehe dili pa ma tastas ang flower..lol

----------


## vladmire

for now, samtang dili pa kaau dako ang salary.. 1 lang sa, pero kung makaya na, pun-an napud.. target would be 10 or more... 

ganahan ko magbuhat ug soccer team  :Smiley:

----------


## pam

50

----------


## chronicle876

2

----------


## xtian_hero

at least 4...

----------


## frigg

1 boy
1 girl 
 :thinking:

----------


## shimiyu

a boy and a girl sad, pytes na.

----------


## haika_girl

preha ta shim..

----------


## GYM73

duha lang
girl and boy

----------


## thadzonline

in sequence boy, girl, girl, boy




> preha ta shim..


OT: Oiiiii, parehas sila

----------


## sheka

basta the more the merrier hahaha  :Azn:

----------


## thadzonline

bitaw, bitaw, mas maayo nang daghan ug makabuhi lang..the more the manier

----------


## mylene07

[quote=shimiyu ]
para sa akoa, ang kadaghanon kay depende lang sa:

1) wawartz
2) asawa
3) pasensya



dependi sa gidaghanon sa asawa?ahihihi

@topic 4 will do di lalim maglabor huhuhu

----------


## christa

wish ko lang.. 8 kabuok..

hehehe..

----------


## shimiyu

> in sequence boy, girl, girl, boy
> OT: Oiiiii, parehas sila


OT:
hehe oist, taken na na si haika_girl thadz wui, matchmaker na sad ka ha hehe  :tongue:

----------


## lana21

2...

----------


## shimiyu

> Originally Posted by shimiyu 
> 
> para sa akoa, ang kadaghanon kay depende lang sa:
> 
> 1) wawartz
> 2) asawa
> 3) pasensya
> 
> 
> ...



depende gyud lagi sa asawa kay di biya na lalim mag sige'g gisi2x, tahi2x.. unsa, panapton..? hehe..
depende sad sa inyong pasensya sa kadaghanon's bata, kay kung maayo mo'g micro-management skillz, aw, kana.  :smiley:

----------


## oblationkid

a twin is really cool, pero kausa lang ha hehehe....CS is better than normal,para walay utong.hehhehe
dont care if expensive ang CS, in the hospital where i work, everything is free...hehehe

----------


## Endurance

3 for me is enough with 5 years interval

----------


## baby_koh

2 is good for me with 7 yrs interval...sus anus a pman sad tawon ko kaanak nga wapa man ko naminyo.hehehe

----------


## GYM73

duha girl and boy

----------


## fossil

i only want to have 2 kids.

----------


## psyd_1

5 kids

----------


## daMiro ronaB

6 boys & 6 girls heheehhe  :Azn: 
para dili dghan tawo sa balay.....

----------


## thadzonline

5 kids with height of 6-2, 6-5, 6-7, 6-9 and 7-0..nyahahaha, kay maghimo ko ug basketball team

----------


## yatakitumbi

1 the most 2...l

----------


## charmie

3 para enjoy...

----------


## necrotic freak

bantay bitaw inig utong ninyo sa usa ingno dayon mo. di na jud ko mo usab! lol

----------


## l_reese_ii

2

----------


## Lord_Ac

laki
laki
and ang bunso kay
girl

para dili ra ako ang mu bantay sa ako baby girl.  :Cheesy:

----------


## charmie

nindot ahhhhhhhh..kng sugot c misis.....

----------


## ola

I'd love to have twins, a boy and a girl....

----------


## christa

8 kabuok..

pero in reality, maka-usa lang ko..okay na kaau..

hehe..

----------


## richard_l

minimum of two.... ug mkaya sa panginabuhi-an pun-an ug duha na pud. i dnt mind a girl or boy basta healthy kumbati.  :Smiley:

----------


## |nCuBabE

minimum two and max is 3  :smiley:

----------


## jonielynne18

3 to 4

----------


## zyLe

2 or 3..  :Smiley:

----------


## shimiyu

2-3 sad, haron di mabughat akong asawa  :cheesy:

----------


## whoopsie

o as of now.. di ko gnahan sa feeling nga magda sa baby for 9monhs and the labor..but they said after daw u give birth, malimtan ra nimo tanan.. but then again, di pa ko ka-imagine sa akong self..huhuhu

----------


## JaM_meE

3

----------


## frigg

couple of kids ( a grl & a boy)

----------


## jhandgreat

basta kung kaya pa,, sige pa!

----------


## alviperz

three or two is the most practical one nowadays!!!!!!......dba :Huh:

----------


## shimiyu

yup!  imperative sad na mo-work ang asawa.. kay lisud na ron.  :crying:

----------


## khyle_143

4

----------


## isaac95

3 ako...... 2 boys and 1 girl ako gusto.........  :Azn:

----------


## necrotic freak

depende sa budget.  :cheesy:

----------


## sirius

two

----------


## timmyduncan

2-5....sa makaya sa budget...

----------


## ^-^ eLay ^-^

Lisod ang panahon...

2 kids lng... 1 boy and 1 girl..

----------


## el_tiborsho

2! 1 boy and 1 girl..

----------


## IT

3 boys 
1 girl

----------


## beautyki

i love to have 2 kids,walay pili grl man o boy basta duha ra jd......

----------


## jangoironic

bisag pila basta naa lay kwarta ikabuhi masdaghan mas bibo

----------


## bz_mom

i used to plan to have four. 2 girls and 2 boys but now having a very active toddler...I would say 1 na lang. LOL but who knows...

----------


## Kysha

4. 2boys and 2 girls.

----------


## kiekim

now i have a girl and a boy pero if mahiritan pa ug usa oks lang den stop dayon.  :laugh:

----------


## |nCuBabE

6 kids daw ingon akong crush

----------


## cindy

i alredy have 2 girls, but i want a boy but i dont think my hubby can give me a boy....  :i am not worthy:   :angel:

----------


## jntio

For me 1 s enaf. now i hav a girl na cute

----------


## lord-lord-lord

3

----------


## |nCuBabE

1 is enough
2 is too much
3 the reason to stop  :cheesy:

----------


## slicedbackhand

God willing... four.. 2 boys, 2 girls. :mrgreen:

----------


## biik

I wanna have a baby boy after 5 years

----------


## amingb

Ako way Limit kay sayang kaau ang dili makakita sa kalibutan .... unya mas nindot sab ug daghan magsuon inig ka dagko labi na mag tabangay cla hastang nindota.......

----------


## jntio

1 lng ghapon para hapi evryday

----------


## amingb

> 1 is enough
> 2 is too much
> 3 the reason to stop


Very Practical na karong panahuna labi na Employed lang ta ... Nice ... i also got 3 thats why we stop making kids .. pero jerjer gihapon buluhaton man na sa minyo.

----------


## princess_3888

2 kids.in any type..tomboy, bayot, laki or baye...xcept abnormal

----------


## metallica

2 to 3 amo plan

----------


## chilakang

2, a boy and a girl if mao hatag ni Lord

----------


## sheeshcute

minimum 2, max 3  :Wink:

----------


## ryoji

1-3 kids...pwede sd twins or triplets....hehehe....

----------


## jntio

stick to 1

----------


## raizene

mingawa sad ana usa lng, maybe tow to three kids..ideal family set-up

----------


## jntio

1 lng sa ky wla pamn ko ma bilionaire

----------


## GYM

if God give me a chance that responsibility i want 2 boy and girl.

----------


## jntio

1

----------


## rEn_tHirtEEn

> 1


based fr0m experience, medy0 mingaw jud ni xa... If God permits, the ideal number as well---2 to 3.  :Tongue:

----------


## burning_ice

i want to have twins. girl and boy para kausa ra ugos. hehe

----------


## jntio

2 na

----------


## |nCuBabE

1 is enough
2 is too much
3 the reason to stop  :cheesy:

----------


## askal101

3

----------


## vienzel

we have just one now...but my hubby does not wish to have another though! he!3x ky lisod dri sa layo. but i want another 1 (if god wills it) nevertheless...it's gonna be NOW or NEVER! i dont want kids anymore if m out of the diaper stage na.

----------


## sexyjelly

2... i have one already but im afraid pa to have another 1 kay super painful!! as in.. if pa describon ko murag 50 times nga g.2bol and 100times nga g.dysmenorrhea... makatagam...  :undecided:   but, sa future im planning to have another one kay para dili lonely akong daughter.. im the only child and i guess nyc jud ang naay igso.on... noh?  :smiley:

----------


## jntio

1 lng ko ky enaf na dw

----------


## 88787

2

----------


## raizene

depende sa ihatag hewhehhe

----------


## raizene

:clap:   :clap:   :clap:

----------


## plush

2. i wish i can have twins.. 

but depende ra pila ihatag ni god. and hopefully tagaan na unta mi..

----------


## psyd_1

lima

----------


## daslutopan

lima pod ako!!

----------


## tamblot3000

ako kay 5 or more... pra 1 team sa basketball...hehehe

----------


## chagorio

taman sa mabuhat nako...pun-on ko nang telephone directory sa amo apelyido....  :cheesy:

----------


## BuslotBulsa

2 1 boy and 1 girl would be enough...

----------


## |nCuBabE

3 is best for me.. :mrgreen:

----------


## arkdave1984

15

----------


## ^-^ eLay ^-^

2 lng jud akoa...  :smiley:

----------


## psyche_08

*I would've like to have just one baby- a baby girl.
*

----------


## vladmire

11 boys  :Smiley:  soccer team ^_~

----------


## prakx

yosh!. a soccer team will do..

----------


## bokiratx

i would like to have only one sad..................one each girl eheheh :biggreen:

----------


## jntio

stick to 1. girl

----------


## sheeshcute

Before 3 karon pede na two...hahhaa

----------


## juzz_me

ingon ako baby, as many as i can...pero kahimtang lay agdon..hahaha

----------


## bethpong

3!!!..... usa ka boy ug duha ka baye....

----------


## jntio

1 girl

----------


## firefaery

Four! 2 boys and 2 girls. If God permits...

----------


## Dyna18

for me 1 girl is enough... i will give her everything as long as makaya nako.

----------


## pink_baby_f

as for me 1 girl and 1 boy will do... ok nana basta pares nah!!!  :Smiley:

----------


## bokiratx

1

----------


## StyM

2 all boys...

----------


## Dyna18

i'd like to have twins - a boy and a girl

----------


## rainwax

3 cguro..

nahan ko 2 boys den 1 gurl..

----------


## bokiratx

a soccer player team would be enough

----------


## Rance

I wish I have 1 boy & 1 gurl.. just two  :wink:

----------


## Bahalina-boy

12

----------


## vienzel

duha unta pero ingon ako hubby "PERIOD NA SA USA RON"....huhuhu! lisod man daw na naa mi sa layo. pero kung naa pa ta me pinas bahala pila daw... :Sad:

----------


## daslutopan

1 should be girl is enough, kay kong boy basin mo liwat nako kabadlongun..

----------


## _hArLyNz_

sana 2 girls and 2 boys  :smiley:

----------


## stradnus

2 boys and a girl

----------


## jerlyn

1 gurl
1 boy

----------


## noviam

maximum of 3.

----------


## nessy

2.. boy and girl... adopted ang isa.. =)

----------


## bokiratx

sakto nah ang 1 mom and a baby oi kay para ma-spoil nako and mapatumanan sa gusto hehehe

----------


## miacoy

i think 2 is enough... lisod na kaayo if daghan mahal bya gatas ug diapers!  :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:   :cheesy:

----------


## Hot Sizzle

3 is enough....

----------


## grlnxtdor16

i'd like only 2!!!!! soos kapoi mag buhi ug anak... labi na magsakit nah! i dont have a husband nor children. pero dah! di ko ganahan mag pa tuga2. i want my children to have a bright future. kana mapa eskwela nako sila tanan, mahatag ilang gusto...

----------


## carmie

1 boy 1 girl  :Smiley:

----------


## Dorothea

> Ei, dunno if this falls here...
> 
> Beh pila ka anak imong gusto?


Right now, I don't want to have kids. Hapit na raba ko molapas sa kalendaryo. *sigh*

----------


## |nCuBabE

i wanna have 3... hehehehe... hopefully first born is twins then 2nd born is baby girl  :angel:

----------


## lhyz

1 ra para usa ray bantayan.. hahaha

----------


## fhm_lady

2 lng pero if dghan money 4 or 5..kay the more the merrier mn..  :cheesy:

----------


## dumagueteña

someday if i get married, ganahan ko 4. kay mahimoslan nako ang maximum additional exemptions sa tax. hahaha! joke.. bitaw. ganahan ko ug 4. kanang even para walay ma-middle child.  :Smiley:

----------


## karlyn

1 boy and 1 girl..

----------


## ronz_rodz

at least 2 ra jud...

----------


## radnop

4 kung musugot akong wife

----------


## n00dle$

2 kon boy n girl but kon wla pa boy mo.try pa until naa na boy  :Cheesy:

----------


## confusemom

gusto ko 2 lng and sana baby girl na bt in my case now i dnt knw kng pwede pa ang dalawa

----------


## alench

id like to have 4, 2boys 2girls. but cs ko, so max of 3 ra daw...

----------


## ronz_rodz

i am planning to have only two.. one boy and one girl para lingaw kaayo makakita sa duha nga lahi2x og nawong

----------


## v-maalba

kung swerte, 2 lang boy and girl.. pero definitely max of 3 ra...kalisud magbuhi ug family kung daghan anak... not unless you have lotsa money...

----------


## tessF

2 lang (boy+girl) para cute

----------


## boski

2 lang ky malouy ko sa akong future wife.
sakit raba kaau ang manganak

----------


## jdsanz

1 ra jud...... agreed naman na with my wife..... sya rman sad isa anak gud then iya father pud bugtong sad, same sa ako mother.

----------


## MGVS

2 is enough,, girl and boy

----------


## pewee

1 lang if masipyat 2.hehehe.bitaw lisod naman gud karon uy.nana koy usa pwede pa pun-an ug usa if pwede pa.

----------


## PipayNove

6...........
4...........
2...........

----------


## dEvEaNN

*just one lang oi kai mahal na ang gatas...hehehe*

----------


## motchkatt

kng mahimo lng magpa-ligate nko pra di na masundan.. :Cheesy:  pero luoy mn pud oi, among baby boy ra usa, wlay ka-play... maybe pun-an usa....BUT DEFINITELY NOT NOW

----------


## pink_baby_f

kung ako pasibot-on ganahan ko 1 lang ang akong baby... pero makahunahuna sad ko kung wala napod ko, asa man siya pod duol puhon kung naa siya problem... i think ok raman kaha na duha... pero sa pagkakaron usa lang una, kay lisud pa kau ang panahon. hehehe.

----------


## ieaiaio

3 per wife tngali

----------


## ronz_rodz

mohunong lang ko pa piso kung naa nakoy Boy hehe!

----------


## wenlove24

3 basta naa girl ky i have 2 boys naman

----------


## princes_star

2 boy ug girl.. 3 ang max. heheh

----------


## baye`

usa lang unta.. pero ambot basin madala ug hangyo ang ikaduha.. dili pa sad sure

----------


## esprugodoys

i wanna have 2 lovely talented angels hopefully a boy and a girl daun nga maliwat sa akong very pretty and lovely wife to be.....

----------


## emailroy2002

wala, as in 0 pa sa pagka karon... hahaa maybe 3 years from now.

----------


## sashemae

i want to have 2 kids kay crisis karon. dili lalim magbuhi ug magpa edukar sa mga bata kung ganahan jud ka mohatag nila ug high quality education ug walay limit na pagkaon  :Wink:  plus mahatagan pa nimo sila ug enough attention if gamay ra sila  :Smiley:

----------


## joyce_mj21

2 at most lng.

----------


## powerpunkGiRL

2 a boy & a grl...

----------


## prodigal_son321

3 nya kanang mga dug-ol ug gap.. kay paminaw nako daghan masuya anang in-ana..

nya swerte ko kung in-ana man gani,, ako ra sad ng opinion..

----------


## TOPER

2 lng akong gusto, boy and girl

----------


## bevz",)

duha or tulo lang plss.. pwede pud naa koy twins?? HEhehe

----------


## ethzneuron

4 tato pero ihit ug lisod ibuhi.. 2 na lang. usa nalang seguro oi...  :Sad:

----------


## Janroe

2 lng pra economico sa budget

----------


## stjohn

og pwde 1 ra.

----------


## opawlicious

always wanted to have a big family... hihi kaso 2 ra me siblings a boy and a gal... so... if ako magka family... i wanna have as many kids as we could  :Smiley:  financial issue can be solve raman cgro if maningkamot lang... hehe

----------


## maddox_pitt

i wanna have 4 in the future...2 boys and 2 girls..pero nahan q dako ang gap sa 3rd and 4th child haha

----------


## jo_ella

before gusto unta nko is 4(2 boys & 2 girls) but wen nka experience nko ug labor i told myself sakto na ang duha. fortunately, i have 2 kids....boy and girl

----------


## "yanix"

4 lng ako wui..hahha

----------


## x0eLPe0x

minimum of 2 & max of 4.

equal ang no. of boys & girls.

----------


## RCR75

sa karon 3 pa. bitaw sakto na 3 oi mahal gatas

----------


## bloodyrose

2 will do 1 boy and 1 girl

----------


## ronz_rodz

mahal ang gatas samot na sa future.. plus ang education pa jud... 2 is enough

----------


## pinky09

2 aron dli kaau lisod sa pagpakaon...

----------


## KSWISS369

2 girls & 1 boy (youngest).....

----------


## pandesal_clay

mas maau dghan pra dghan liwat
pro dpendi xa mabuhat 

2 here( 1 boy & 1 gurl )
whaha.. :grin:

----------


## Arshen

5 children

3 boys den 2 girls

----------


## killallpolitician

min. of 1 and max. of 2

----------


## pankie101

2 to 4! gusto kog lingaw kay paet kaau ning mingaw wui...

----------


## balot_sweet

isa ka basketball team tsk tsk, mas maayu ang big family basta naa lang saktong budget....^^

----------


## blank0000

usa rjd cz gasto au ang bta...lsud na ang pnhon krn kng mgdaghn2x ka ug ank....i know mingw pd kng usa ra imu bby but dako mn gd ug gasto kng dghn kag anak

----------


## cheeeryl

sauna katong dalaga pa ko, gusto ko 7 or 5. pagkasuway na nako panganak kaingon ko 2 nalang. karon nga magbantay ko sako baby full-time, sugot nalang ko nga 1 ra ako anak. gasto then yopak bantay. dili gyud diay lalim ay.

----------


## wubby

may be 2 is enuf, but ryt now contento pako sa ako 1 ka baby ^^

----------


## pewee

ganahan ko 2.mingaw pa gani na kay 2 ra sad mi sa family pero lisod ug magdaghan labi na sakto sakto ra sad ang income.

----------


## Man4Rental

1 lang para ma take care namo ug ayo...

----------


## ayki

at least 2...at most 3. ahaha  :Smiley: 
nahan ko naay boy ug girl   :Cheesy: 
dle ko ganahan one lang.. ma spoiled nya.

----------


## melay24

isa ra kabuok akoang gusto para mahatagan ug tarong na attention and proper education

----------


## TEDA

duha akoa. 
and mau unta kung 1boy and 1girl  :Smiley:

----------


## karlakkk

if pwede 1 lang sa.. if ma ok na financially pwede na punan..

----------


## arvinbenitez

depende ra na sa sabot between you and your partner... as of now wala paku nag think about ana..

----------


## Man4Rental

1 or 2 na lang sis..para naay kaduwa ang usa

----------


## pink_baby_f

as for me ganahan ko 2 - 3 lang kaha... dont like daghan kau... unsa nalang ang akong ipakaon sa akong mga anak... dili pasad ko ganahan malusyang... hahaha...

----------


## Genocide

Dependi sa status sa trabaho. kong naay daghan kwarta aw maskig 5 pwede pero kong walay tarong
income aw usa lang.  :Smiley:

----------


## tummyache

1 ra akong gusto

----------


## mimsnav

Basin 2 ra taman. Hirap na ng buhay. Hehehe medyo naglisud Na gni sa usa pa lang...

----------


## Genocide

Uban taw diha ay kay bahalag saging basta labing. hehe!  :Smiley:

----------


## Girl4Rent

> 1 lang para ma take care namo ug ayo...


cge daddy,isa lng..isa ka dozen?hehe...ako nhn ko duha para naay kaduwa..

----------


## bug311

nahan ra kog duha, aron di pud magmingaw

----------


## jennilexshop

1 boy .................

----------


## kixdaniel

kanang 5.. puro kamaguwangan... hahaha...

stable and wealthy sa ko una... nia i want number of babies as many as my wife wants...

LORD: go forth and multiply (raised to the power of exponents) hehehe

----------


## sport30

only two; a boy and a girl

----------


## RedHands

3 boys then 3 girls....  :Cheesy:  tas ang gsto nko ang 
1st son & daughter= lawyer
2nd son & daughter=doctor
3rd son & daughter=engr.. heheh sana Lord matupad  :Smiley:

----------


## azyle

2 kids...

a boy and a girl!

----------


## anjerika

can i have 6 or 8? para basketball/soccer team. hahaha suya man gud ko anang dagkong family, sa bata pa ko lonely kaayo wa koy kaduwa  :Sad:

----------


## lorenz_p

mas maayo kung daghan like 8 to 10 is like an investments.....

----------


## didi_tsai

4 kids! i want a big fmily! para happy  :Cheesy:

----------


## anelger

as of this moment kay 1 lang sa kay sakit kaayo manganak, makatagam oi....lisod nasad ang panahon karon u know crisis, unsaon nalang!!!

----------


## nicolai

ako 3 one girl 2 boys, lang cguro kay makaya pa sa budget.

----------


## chaichai

3 kabuok! mynta boy ang first born. hehe :Cheesy:

----------


## Engineering

1 for me, 1 for my wife, 1 for the Lord

----------


## doydi

2 is enough

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

3 weeeeee  :Cheesy:

----------


## ispirikitikhani

four.. two boys and two girls..  :Smiley:

----------


## sexyjanes

2 akng gusto girl og boy...

----------


## Girl4Rent

duha..kung pwede,pair..boy ug girl..

----------


## Seashell

5 kids para the more the merrier

----------


## necrotic freak

> 5 kids para the more the merrier


2 more kids to go pa diay mam?  :Smiley:

----------


## jofritz

3 para naay referee..

----------


## scorpia

kung ako maminyo, pyts ra ang duha... 1 girl and 1 boy... dili pud ingun nga doul ayo sila ug gap... kalisud tawon magbuhi ug anak... galisud naman gani kog baby sit sako pagumangkon nga baye man unta murag laki mulihok... haskang bugaya!

----------


## scorpia

> 3 para naay referee..


 
haha pyts lang japon.. but dili japon ko kay ako ayog probability magka middle child syndrom ang bata... sama nako... wawa dayon ayo...

----------


## lyrrek

i like to have 3 puhon..hehe

kay 2 ra mi sku kuya..boring mn kaau..di kaau mi storya..hehe

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

zero.... i cant stand kids... hehehe.. btaw sa pagkakaron ra na... khbaw ko machange ra na akong mind ig abot sa panahon... hehe

----------


## baning

i want to have 4 kids... 1 down... 3 more to go...

----------


## mgsmark79

tolo akong dream tolo ka children

----------


## frenchfries

duha lang...
1 prince and 1 princess.

----------


## Kathrine

ganahan ko ug twins.  :Smiley: 
pero if dili gani, 3 nalang. HAHA

----------


## Ljane

usa ra pero akong bana ganahan ug duha kai kung usa ra daw kai wala cya kaduwa, hehehe

----------


## windshock

2                                               :d

----------


## azyle

1-3....

wala preference sa gender...
as long as healthy!

----------


## Dee_Dee

bisag pila..as long kaya pa ang tanan responsibilidad.

----------


## lord-lord-lord

2 or 3..  :Smiley:  pro depende sd ni misis.. cya mn ang final decision.. hehehe..

----------


## nullah

4 pra 2 girls and 2 boys..

----------


## joan624

2 or 3 kng makaya ang kasakit nig labor, 3

----------


## TilWeGetThere

2..........

----------


## pewee

usa ra unta.pero we're planning to have another baby after 2 years kay looy man way kaduwa akong baby.

----------


## tikLish

usa ra akong gusto..kay kapoy bantay ug bata specially kung mga 1-3 yrs oLd grabe ka-sipat..maka-hibLood, makahurot ug pasenxa..mao ako usa nalang..hehehe

----------


## hapimomi

before we got married, we wanted to have 4 pero karon na naa nami babies ( mo-2 na kabuok) , di man diay lalim..mahal kaau because as parents you want to give them the best ...

----------


## harlie M

i would like to have 3.... :smiley: 
kulang na lng kog 1 k nakahimo nman kug 2..jejejejeje

----------


## ajboy13

sakto ra nako ang 2
girl and boy...

----------


## darryl

maybe i or 2,, nowadays its not advisabe to have more than 3 child

----------


## mommyOF1

ideal is 4
but lahi man ako path as single parent
happy nako aning naay 1

----------


## abines16

mas nindot 4-5 kung makaya sa bulsa... kay lingaw kung daghan pareho namu hehe

----------


## organizedchaos

ideally 2-3 lang.. i want each of them to have a trust fund which will make them set for life.. not viable for me even if i want more kids..

----------


## lady_veedever

minimum of 3 maximum of 4  :Smiley:

----------


## psyrille_alphatrix

2 unta, girl ug boy... pero murag dili jud sayon magbuntis, mahal manganak, mahal padako ug bata... and I want to give my best, so one would be practical enough...

----------


## PraiseMe

in my case pair naman amo kids sa ako hubby so stop nami kay lisod kaau daghan ug bata.

----------


## tessF

2 lang is enough (boy & girl)

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

ako nahan is eldest nako boy then girl ang sunod then wala na... 2 kids ra jud ako plan.
If so happen na same gender ang nigawas sa first and 2nd kid nako, try pa nako usa.. pero kung same gender gihapon.. d nako .. sakto na to.. 

mas nindot gamay ra anak para gamay ra buhion then atleast medyo di maglisod sa budget.. IMO

----------


## jakki88

2 girls and 2 boys... 4 tingale

----------


## havaianatic01

2 ra jud akoa gusto. akoa gidala karon na bata sakoa tiyan is boy, hinaot nga mgchange ang utok sakoa hubby and mosugot na mgbuhat pa mig usa basin diay girl ang sunod. ig matupad gani na mgpalaygit na dayn ko. mao ra jud na akoa gusto.

----------


## rOv_rOv

nindut daghan.... kung akuy pabot.on.. 10+ ...  :Cheesy:

----------


## Tirong-say

depende sa sabot..........he-he

----------


## yuhan550

20......................

----------


## hanamari

2 pud.,  :Cheesy:  tagsa

----------


## tikLish

ako usa ra..dili kaya sa powers..haha

----------


## yokyok

mga 3 - 4 kids... pero okay ra pd kung mo sobra sa 4 hehehe...

----------


## blaze_t

i really dreamed to have a big family... by saying big i want to have at least 5 kids... whatever gender is fine... more than 5 is better... no limit as to how many as long as i can afford it(that's why i'm working out hard to meet my finances...)... wahehe...

----------


## travelearner

we just got married last year  :Smiley:  and had one beautiful baby girl.  we are planning to have two children. hope it will be a boy next time. (by God's grace)

----------


## diday1019

duha lang  :Cheesy:

----------


## emow

3-4 per wife... nyahahahaha...

----------


## emow

> i really dreamed to have a big family... by saying big i want to have at least 5 kids... whatever gender is fine... more than 5 is better... no limit as to how many as long as i can afford it(that's why i'm working out hard to meet my finances...)... wahehe...


mau ni sakto!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ajboy13

Kontinto nako ug 2 lang...boy and girl...

----------


## ispirikitikhani

upat..hehe

----------


## Tirong-say

2 or 3, para maatiman ug maayo.......

----------


## blank0000

usa ra unta but maluoy mn pd ko sa amu bby oi nga xa ra usa mngw kaau nang wlai kadula but dli nmn pd ko gnhn ug mangank.......haaaaaaaaay ambot oi wla ko kbw but as of now usa ra xa..kng madungagn mn lng nya mga 2-4 years after pa...mahal au ang bata ai grbi...

----------


## pink_baby_f

im planning to have only one child. pero ang problem is akong hubby kay ganahan na sundan. my kid is already 4 years. financially unstable paman gud mi. i dont know pa gud. kay ganahan nako kay 1 ra. pero ang akong hubby ganahan ug 3. =)

----------


## Naughty Picks

Two: One boy and one girl.  :Smiley:

----------


## apolinario

10: Family planting.. kaya bitaw..

----------


## apolinario

> usa ra unta but maluoy mn pd ko sa amu bby oi nga xa ra usa mngw kaau nang wlai kadula but dli nmn pd ko gnhn ug mangank.......haaaaaaaaay ambot oi wla ko kbw but as of now usa ra xa..kng madungagn mn lng nya mga 2-4 years after pa...mahal au ang bata ai grbi...


Hu? tagpila diay presyo inig mubuhat mo ug bata? hhehehe.. PEACE.. Kasagaran problem karon sa mga magti.ayon kay financial dyud mao ni nga mahadlok cla managhan ilahang mga anak.

----------


## betlog

for me 2 is ok 1 boy and 1 girl with 4 yrs gap....

----------


## snowwhite

hopefully 2 or 3.. :Smiley:

----------


## Moongoddess28

3.................................

----------


## ChinitaKo

2 lang  :Smiley:  one boy one girl

----------


## Shanks

24 puros kamagwangan....ngeeeeek! :Cheesy:

----------


## kurdapia.nikki

I'm planning to have 3 sons/daughters, pero okay rasad ang 2

----------


## apolinario

> 24 puros kamagwangan....ngeeeeek!



Kani.. Barako dyud kaayong dako ni.. Padayuna lang brod..

----------


## noy

five........

----------


## bloodyrose

3...ok rapud nako 1 lang hehehehe

----------


## fial

2 will do... 1st male then female, will be the last....

----------


## depzi

one lang gyud kay di lalim mo buhi og tao karon panahona...

----------


## maritess

duha siguro pero ayaw nang magsunod kay paet kaayo...

----------


## 1Hit1Kiss

just 2...................

----------


## fial

1 pair, male will be the eldest.

----------


## katmendz11

4, two boys and two girls

----------


## z3robeLow

Ideally, 3 or 4.. but if my partner wants 10.. ahhh 
hmmm.. ayaw lng pud 10... 9 ok ra.. haha. 
But really, I'll let her decide kay iyahang lawas ang gadala for 9months. Lisod sad na!

----------


## monrayz69

hmmn strictly 2 or 3.. cant afford to have many chldren coz i want a better and bryter future for them..

luoy sd bya akong mga liwat kun d maau ug kaugmaon.. i luv babies you know  :thumbsup:

----------


## kamber11

ako i thank god na gitagaan nko ug pair... sakto na jud...

----------


## arvinbenitez

1 lang tingale...

----------


## 1Hit1Kiss

i want 2... girl and boy... if all boys, aw my partner will decide..........

----------


## hyori

one and only!  :thumbsup:

----------


## Mr. BrokenHearted

3 ra oiez para family planning jud hehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## apps

2 ka kids boy and girls..para perfect family na

----------


## GuyOfYourDreams

a boy and a girl lang

----------


## r3dhoriztah

depende kung pila ang ako kwarta.. kung para sa usa, duha, tulo ug upat pa.. depende sa finnancial..

----------


## skyangel

depends on my future husband hehe but currently about 4...1 girl 3 boys..but bsan unsa as long as healthy and normal amo kids hehe

----------


## brownpride

1boy and 1girl! kinsa makahatag nako ana? haha lol

----------


## zak-hunter

3...two boys and 1 girl....

----------


## villafranca68

i have a boy now, and we're planning nga sundan siya. hhahaha. maybe 3 tingai?

----------


## 12th hour

For me, 2 (boy and a girl)

----------


## reginakrys

2 kung boy ang sunod.. nana man ko baby girl.. but if girl gihapon and 2nd, try again for a boy.. if girl jud gihapon, aw stop na.. so 2 or 3..

----------


## dandan68

maybe 2...one boy eldest, and one girl......PERFECT

----------


## fial

1 Boy and 1 Girl, eldest ang boy.=)

----------


## orochimaru700

4 kabuok para bibo sad gmay ang balay ba...

----------


## medjz

nahan ta ko 4. 2 girls and 2 boys. ug makaya sa budget. ug d kay 2 lang... ug unsa may ihatag pud, dawaton

----------


## orochimaru700

nindot cguro kung 6-8 noh? para lingaw bah... laay kaau nang gmay ra, gubot pud kung perti nang dghana, hehehe

----------


## snake_eye

wanna have a baby girl...I already have a boy .... for me, 2 is enough for us....

----------


## beyee

ideally I want five to make a line up for a basketball team hehehe
but two nalang, one girl and one boy, if pwede  :smiley: 

Leigh Alecxander nickname Lee

Alecxis Nia nickname Lecxi

----------


## bosin

want to have 3 children

----------


## teoding

3 children. 2 boys and 1 girl.

----------


## qnxt

2 lang, boy and girl

----------


## eilrach

3 lang guro... pero naa naman ko anak sa gawas, so 2 nalang ako kinahanglan.. then, naa naman anak akong gf karon, so 1 nalang amo nahan.. hehehe.. yeyey

----------


## sexyjanes

2 kiddo....
1 boy
1 girl

----------


## Tirong-say

Three lang siguro.

----------


## babyjr

maybe 3 kids 2 boys and 1 girl. puhon

----------


## lifebook11

I always said to my ex nga 3 amo kids... basta naa jud dapat boi. Pero if madato mi, at least 6.

----------


## dcoi_wot

mas nindot dghan pero agdun sa budget.

----------


## ain

Pohon, kon ihatag ni GOD sa akoa.... i want 2 kids lang.. Enough nana nko.

----------


## Tre

two kids ok ra kaayo...

----------


## colby

2 kids and I like to adopt a child one day if agree ang asawa of course..

----------


## colby

> I always said to my ex nga 3 amo kids... basta naa jud dapat boi. Pero if madato mi, at least 6.


wow!! 6 if madato...Good for you!!!

----------


## Tre

kun pwedi daghanun...

----------


## mattotoy(Matoy)

2 children(1 boy and 1 girl, kung mahimu mas maayo) paytz na 
and maximum of 3 ra gyud naas akong plano.

----------


## Tre

maybe 2 kids

----------


## TheDoctor

3 kids amo plano.

----------


## epoaxlan

2 ra gyud amo plano, saon man nga lisod jud kau ang kinabuhi ron..kong modato mi aw as many as possible basta makaya sa kwarta..hhehehe bitaw d ganahan ako bana pun.an kay d daw lalim mag mabdos.. na amo kids ron.

----------


## Tre

2 kids lang tingali...

----------


## catheeyen25

only 2 kids... :Smiley:

----------


## cassiopeia

isa. dalawa. hahahah 1 girl 1 boy. or twin boys.  :Cheesy:

----------


## JezzyCalm

none... hehehe..

----------


## MissG

One or two kay crisis na....

----------


## MissG

One or two kay crisis na, mahal gatas.

----------


## MissG

One or two kids kay mahal na gatas... hehehe

----------


## brandnewbien

two for each wife.  :Cheesy:

----------


## bloodyrose

1 for very papalicious man i marry.....

----------


## gcc4426

two. if i can sustain more, then i'll go for four. hehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## elf

half dozen

----------


## bellah

2..........nahan ko twins

----------


## necroSis

I would love to have three...

----------


## joanne05

stick to one lang usa...maximum of 2  :Smiley:

----------


## xtianubec

kung muabot man gani ang panahon 
na mag minyo ko
1,2 or 3 tingali
depende na gyud na sa akong job kung stable...

maximum of 3 kay at least 
gusto pud ko na dili sila maka agi akong 
experience na "only child" rako

----------


## pinkcount3ss

* maximum of 3... kay daghan ayo gastos...*

----------


## taurustippy

2 to 3... :Cheesy:

----------


## rheo08

1 or 2.. girl and boy.. :Smiley:

----------


## bloodyrose

10 lang.............................

----------


## cywizard

max of 3 min of 2

----------


## -miLey03-

i want to have 3 kids.. heheheh
preha namo.. 3 mi kbuok manag suon..

----------


## my_hEaD_isBIG

2 to 3 lang...Just enough to give them bright future and life ahead...

----------


## ~aveen~

2-4 guro...

----------


## ohohoy

2 boys and 1 giirl, total are 3 kids..

----------


## myohmy

2 boys and 1 girl pud  :Smiley: .sakto kaau dili mingaw dili sad crowded hehehe

----------


## ayki

two (1 boy 1 girl) pero if puros girls or puros boys.. 
pun-an ug usa.. nya STOP na. 3 ra jud ang max  :Cheesy:

----------


## dcheyenne

one boy and one girl...which i already have..

----------


## z3robeLow

i want three.. 2 boys and a girl.
or pwede sab fraternal twins, boy and girl

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

five na ang pnaka dghan..but atleast three kai kung two hadlok ma pareho ako situation.

----------


## punisher23

until the last drop
basta mahimo pa..aw
hehe

----------


## bellah

I want two children

----------


## r3roble

maybe 2.. since naa nako boy, magpractice pako unsaon nga girl jud ang sunod.. he he..

----------


## punisher23

last drop counts

----------


## cassiopeia

3 or 4. matod pas akong bana. pero ako kai gnahan ko 2 lang.

----------


## kaiser8

I prefer 1 boy n 1 girl..

----------


## samamar21

2 only even both are boys or girls.

----------


## mizie

2boys and 1 girl :Smiley:

----------


## budzbunny21

i want to have both boy and girl cguro 2 kids for me.. but if wai boy o girl 3 d most para kita kog boy and girl..hehehe

----------


## RemohDude

2 sexes is enough for me :Party:

----------


## beyee

With God's grace, 2 would be lil blessings for me..
Baby Lee and Baby Alecxis will be loved and pampered
By Mommy Beyee  :smiley: 

If not, adoption of a dozen kids would be fun fun fun!
I want a whole basketball team, lil chefs running around
The house  :smiley:

----------


## BanshEe

im planning to have 4 babies.. 
twins, a boy and a girl.. 
then another boy.. 
another girl.. 
but if my future hubby becomes practical.. 
cge, twins nlang..  :Smiley:

----------


## Agora

just 2... a boy and a girl  :Smiley:

----------


## Darna

twin  :Smiley:  boy and girl

3-4 is okey  :cheesy:  kapoya kahag cge ug utong ani sa  :cheesy:

----------


## whoami?

upat, 2 boys, 2 gurls

----------


## andch81

nahan kog twins.. or 1 boy and a girl..or any gender as long as duha lang.  :Smiley:

----------


## marqi_20

for me me 2 is enough  i want boy & girl  :cheesy:

----------


## LUPEN 111

1 dozen.... if enough hahahahah

----------


## chicsxy

f i am to decide, i want 2 only kay mahal na ang tuition fee...but u know it depends with my future husband coz i have to consider his opinion too.
kana kung naa pa mo-abot na future hubby.,

----------


## SALY

2 to 3 ako ra e gusto para dili maka lisod2x hehehehehe  :Cheesy:

----------


## than21

5 pra bibo..hehehe

----------


## justinuy168

depende kung pila madala sa budget...

----------


## justinuy168

ana raman jud ng life dont bite more than you can chew... hehehe

----------


## bettycooper

if the first 2 kay same gender, pun.an usa.. pero 3 ra kutob.. hehe  :Smiley:

----------


## annegela

2 unta.usa nalang kuwang.hehehe.

----------


## hans josefina

2 only.. one boy one girl.

----------


## een8

ako, 2 children.. 1 boy and 1 girl.. =)

----------


## ayki

2-3  :Smiley:  i don't want too many

----------


## dcheyenne

only 2 and i already have it, a boy and a girl

----------


## tessF

2 boy and girl.. para wala nay pangitaon

----------


## FG Booklets

1 lang akoa...kay crisis

----------


## DeepwateR

i came from a big family. i would want three or four. but my husband does not like odd numbers, afraid sa middle child syndrome. we have one pa so far.

----------


## p26

one or two..dipende sa status. hehehe

----------


## facuztha

I want a twin girl and a boy  :smiley:  --- kana ra akong ma afford kana rasad duha akong wish  :smiley:

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

None. 

I don't want to go through pregnancy. Hehehe.

----------


## kerengkeng42

we have 1 now. and we're planning to have three tanan.

basin ig panganak nakos katulo ani, sideways na mugawas ang baby tungod sa kaluag. pak! hahaha...

----------


## jen_lyn

2 lng sa...i already have a boy -eldest.. then coming this july 2011 is my 2nd baby..hopeful nga baby girl nasad

----------


## skullyaiai2003

two...=) weeeeeehhhhhhhhh soon

----------


## angolan

ideally i like 2 boys and 1 girl. but now i have 2 boys and i looking another 1, hopefully babae

----------


## iang

ganahan ko 3 kabuok.

----------


## joop

have two kids na boy&girl
tama na siguro na oi, naglisud ang panahon he3x

----------


## a1va

2 or 3.. =)

----------


## sexyjanes

1 ra jud...

----------


## MoeHan

2.. boy and girl...

----------


## theycallmetisay

ako ganahan jud ko 2 lang boy and girl.. apan lang 2 na akong baby girls and murag enough nana kay pwerting sakita jud manganak :Tongue:

----------


## nabzy

Usa lang sa... hehe... kung makaya nas budget pwede pun-an aron Duha and that's it!

----------


## windshock

3          :Smiley:

----------


## carbrill

4 will do den mo gap cla ug 3 years...

----------


## cebu de oro ads supply

me 3..............

----------


## mc23

Ako ganahan ko 1st five agad para basketball team.. Aku dayun coach..hehehe

----------


## sugbuana

a pair of twins (girl&boy) + 2 more boys = 4 little me

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

None... I don't wanna go through the whole pregnancy thing.. samot na manganak...

pero basin machange ra akong mind... hehe.. but as for now, wa jud nay labot sa akong long term goal. hehe.

----------


## hotdeity

as many as i can..hihihi

----------


## angel_thea89

4.. 2 gurls and 2 boys.. hahahaha ako jud nang paningkamotan na ma sakto sa plan.. :Smiley:

----------


## arvinbenitez

usa or duha ra..

----------


## matt2++

2 ra.. =( kay lisod man ko ug buhi.. hehhehe.. kung makaya ang 5 sa budget ug pag disiplina mas maau...hehehhe

----------


## shin03

gusto ko 4 para hapy family...hehe..^_^

----------


## fern-pewee

2 will do boy and girl.nya ila year diff is 2-3 years  :Smiley:

----------


## noel_llapa

pila ka Islands sa Philippines? mao pud ako kadaghan ako gusto na kiddies. hehe

----------


## bosco28

12 to 18 kids.. i like twins and triplets too.  :Smiley:

----------


## mc23

I want three

----------


## iskul_bukol

two........................

----------


## kerengkeng42

i have one now, were planning to have three. pero dili pa namo sundan ron kay our first is too young pa man.

----------


## BiKho

NONE...wa pa masud na masud sa kong mind, ambot lang kaha ani basin mausab...

----------


## indie

kung average ang financial status   2
kung above average  , 3 is the max

----------


## Pillow

2 lng guro.. mayta girl ug boy para completo daun

----------


## 2kELEVEN

duha... ideal na ang usa ka girl and a boi...

nice og kuya then manghud babaye...awt..hehe

----------


## Hammer_and_Sickle

100, ibaligya ang 98, i'll keep 2 kids  :Cheesy: 

ehehehe, jowk ra bitaw,...

depende sa akong asawa, pila iyang ganhan  :Cheesy:

----------


## p26

2 lang siguru. kay dli pa makaya ang 2 dozens.

----------


## Saickiek

_kung hatagan ug maanindot na trabaho ug mo earn ug dako, nganu gud tawn dili limahon ka dosena! )_

----------


## SteveFoxv2.0

10 kids! 7 boys and 3 girls! This is my ideal family build!

a wife that can produce 3 successive twins at will is a plus!  :grin:

----------


## lrtaecaz

i want 2 kids!!hhe..i have one kid naman and its a boy, so i need 1 more pa...hehehe....puhon2x..og tagaan pa sa ginoo..^_^;hoping for a bb girl...

----------


## jumper_stage

until the last drop of my sperm

----------


## baden

2 or 3 or 4

----------


## trollaccount

I want 5 kids.

----------


## ieaiaio

hantud ma naay lalaki ug babayi. so at least 2  :Smiley:

----------


## sileonies

ganahan ko 3

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

NONE. Di ko ganahan mabuntis and manganak. As of the moment na ha. But I'm not a huge fan of kids man sad jud oii. Mairit gyud ko nila. Hahaha. Hinuon, never say never jud kay wa ta kibaw in a few years mausab ra akong huna-huna. Hahaha.

----------


## babygrace_pilapil

id love three...bibo kaau

----------


## babygrace_pilapil

dpende sad sa kwarta...f kabus ra q..hahaha...d lang q mg.anak oi!

----------


## sweetpotato

3-4
mas maayu if naay kambal....

----------


## adz

I want 6!!! 3 boys and 3 girls...hahahaha

----------


## valleoliver

ako 1 lang jud, kay naa man sad ako mga pag umangkon iya kaduwa.

May ng usa lang para matagaan og sakto nga kinahanglan.

----------


## ruji119

only one kailangan ma liwat nako!

----------


## jumper_stage

12x2x12+12

----------


## rokicookie

duha. dapat twins. hahaha.

----------


## iLuvEmoSoMuch

undang nku...we have 3 kids na... 1 girl and two boys... ok nku ani...

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

1 i think..hrap mnganak..if un lalaki cguro mnga2nak cge 5 nlng..hehe  :Smiley:

----------


## leurabelle

sa una ganahan jud ko 6 kabuok, 3 boys and 3 girls...
bata-bata pa man ko ato....
karon nga murag d nko bata-bata...
mau na lang og kung naay usa....
si Lord na lang bahala.... :Cheesy:

----------


## asianheart

2 is enough, 3 the most...

----------


## redgypsy

I plan to have 3.

----------


## babygab_guapo

2-3 kids..hihihi..

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

3 lng..hehe

----------


## hanybee

twoooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## xoedz

duha lang siguro kay lisod ang panahon ron.

----------


## YaeL

gus2 ko duha lng.. paris.. para mahatag nako tanan atention and needs niya.. pero if can afford ko pwde daghan hehehe

----------


## Ladyjane

Ako preferance kay 2. Kana babaye ug lalaki kay pair.

----------


## weng.bata

2 or 3.. it doesnt matter f boy or girl... but now i hav 1 litle cute boy =))

----------


## mio

Depende kung unsai kabutang nako.

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

None.  :Smiley: 

_The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters._

----------


## red_ribbon

2 lng....................

----------


## spike412

husband wants more... me i want 2 or 3 but only got 1  :Sad:

----------


## mikoy32

2! :Tongue:  1 boy and 1 girl.

----------


## toosexy

i want 3 or 4

----------


## charmz_fire

4,.taman sa makaya,.  :Cheesy:

----------


## CuPpy CaKes

wanted to have 1 or 2 lang... den nahan ko naay girl but wala jud tawn mi naka girl... now I have two boys and I think I have to let go of that dream of having a little girl kai lisod na ang panahon karon and happy na sad kaayo ko with my baby boys!

----------


## jangska

2 both girls. pero kung daghan ug kwarta pwede ra kaayo 5.ahaha.

----------


## RBFC

I have 1 boy. lost 1 due to a right tubal pregnancy last march, then lost another one due to a left tubal pregnancy.  Doctor said we're not allowed to have another one unless we do it via IVF.  We're going for that after our planned cebu tour next year.  :Cheesy: 

So wish me luck!  :Smiley:

----------


## howie5

3 ra uie mahal ang tuition fees sa mga swelahan og lisod na ang panahon karon hehehe

----------


## eByong

mas maau doha

----------


## leurabelle

ganahan kog dghan sa una, pero krn mau if naa bisan usa lang....

----------


## brian joshua

a full soccer team

----------


## bisayang chick

1 boy and 1 girl.. got a cutiee baby boy now... and hopefully, a baby girl after 3 years.   :Smiley:

----------


## lionsgrave

4 to 5 . . . para happy ang family daghan mo. . .

----------


## brian joshua

pwede sd football team

----------


## denzel

One.........

----------


## DBATC

2 for me...girl and boy. kung di gani magpares...aw pun-an hantud maka boy n girl. bahala na moabot usa ka dosena basta maka boy n girl jud. ^_^

----------


## MsPineOrange

3 bhala na kung unsa nga gender  :Cheesy:

----------


## beyee

I want a whole basketball team then teach each one of 'em how to shoot hoops and do defense/offense game plays  :smiley: 

hmmm kalooy mebe sa ako matres ani lols

----------


## ace_82

ako I have 2,then sa gagmay pa sila feeling nko enough na dili nko kay gasto kaayo. . . .pero karon gi mingaw nsad kog gamay nga bata! faet!perti rbang ka mahal sa pamaliton ron,nag duha duha nsad ko!

----------


## poyshe09

2-3 ok na  :Wink:

----------


## iyeyasu

1-2 boys ako nahan para di ko mamatay og highblood nigka.teenager na nila

----------


## jun003

akong gusto daghan para dunay mutabang nato kung matiguwang nata....................................

----------


## st.anger

> akong gusto daghan para dunay mutabang nato kung matiguwang nata....................................


mao jd.. pro ako pares 3 ra daw iya nahan... hehehe

----------


## defender_1611

> Ei, dunno if this falls here...
> 
> Beh pila ka anak imong gusto?


akoa kay duha girl ug boy.

----------


## defender_1611

> 1 boy and 1 girl.. got a cutiee baby boy now... and hopefully, a baby girl after 3 years.


akoa bro kay baby gurl and boy....ga sunud ra sila ug edad 2 yrs old ang baby gurl nako din mag 1 yr old na akong baby boy.

----------


## kuyabog

wid mailove... i would like to have at least a dozen..

----------


## zoey29

2 girls and 2 boys..  :Smiley:

----------


## s3thk

mas daghan mas maau...pero sa kalisod sa panahon, duha lang

----------


## Chel Fernandez

max 3
min 2

----------


## geo25

six

first year -- triplet (b,g,b) or twin (b&g)
second -- 0 or boy if twins ang first
after 7 years -- another boy
5 years later -- boy na pud
1 year after -- last kid boy

----------


## lovelygirl

Duha..as of now nabuo na ang isa..next month na mogawas...I'm so excited na..hehehe.. :Smiley:

----------


## leurabelle

mau na lang naay usa............

----------


## zener_101

duha lang mahal kaau ang college.....

----------


## HybernaTe

2-3 kids. Hehehe!  :Smiley:

----------


## james_ezril

3-4 kids but depende na sa income hehe

----------


## acerbics

much better if 5 if you can sustain the needs, ky mas jolly kung daghan

----------


## Mald|3Ta

duha ..maau unta pair..babae og lalaki  :Smiley:

----------


## rics zalved

kung maminyo ko duha ra, 1 boy ug 1 girl.

----------


## mitchee

5! hehe..or 7! jaja!

----------


## malditah

depende...atleast 2 cguro kai boring au ng 1 rah parehas nako. hehehe

----------


## layzl

sa panahon karon ok ra ang 2 kids nindot ug laki ug baje, kay kung daghan anak dili mabahinan ang uban, magkuwang jud.

----------


## chill_angel25

ako plan sauna kay 3, 2 boys and 1 girl..

peru until now usa rajud ako anak!!.. 

dili madala sa budget kung daghan!!!..

peru lucky kaayo ko kay Boy man!!!..

yeheeee!!!..

----------


## junz

the more the merrier mas maau f naa lng dghan money na ekabuhe....hehe

----------


## jeszeiahsmom

3..2 boys and 1 girl  :Smiley:

----------


## carbrill

4 will do... bisan unsa ok ra ko... basta kutob ra kog 4...

----------


## acejoy17

ok ra nako usa pero maximum 2. I think dinha pa kaya sa ako powers ron. Want to give the best sa ako anak man gud. kung daghan sila i think i wont be that focus on them kay ma split tanan resources...

----------


## joylove

akong gusto jud before 2 ra jud,pero if ok akong financial stats ganahan jud ko ug 3

----------


## iamjonz

May 24, 2011 I and my husband had a debate kung pila among anak..akong gusto 2 ra jud..iyang gusto 5 jud..ana ko na what if dli nata maka give sa needs and worst dli nata ka give nilag proper education? ingon sya wala ba daw ko salig niya..eehhehe..since i have so much trust in him, ingon ko cge 5..I even signed a paper na 5 among anakon..heheheh..but too bad lang we were never given a chance  :Sad:

----------


## wenz

mas daghan mas nindot basta naa lng ikabuhi ipa skwela sa mga anak

----------


## makegamaru

bitaw nice jud unta ang 3... 2 boys and 1 girl... pero kung praktikalay, payts na ang 2... 1 boy and 1 girl  :Smiley:

----------


## salbahis

i always wanted to have 3 kids... but as of this moment 1 is enough for me...

----------


## siopao1984

practicality = 2

mahal na au ang presyo sa mga palitonon.

----------


## BoyasBabis

kung naa koy ika finance ug kaya pa sa lawas I'm planning to have 12kids kay the more the merrier  :Smiley:  sadja kaayo inig reunion  :Smiley:

----------


## reimusika

Before my in-law died, she learned that I was pregnant. Pag-ingon namo sa akong bana niya, bedridden and always silent as she is, she told us, "DAGHANA." So, murag usa ka basketball team tingali among buhaton ani. But seriously speaking, usa ka banda ra tingali so 4 kids. That would be good.

Having a big family is happy! Akong papa kay 14 sila, excluding half-siblings from my lolo. Pero mao lage, a big family is OK when you're well off. Sauna kay uso baya na. You can live decently amidst having a big family. Pero karon, lisod na kaayo.

----------


## beyee

practical reasons: 2 lang

but secretly I'm wishing to have my own basketball team!
I'll teach my kids the wonders of basketball or soccer  :smiley:

----------


## jesse5648

i have 2 already, but im planning of adding another 1 puhon hehehe

my eldest is a girl, ang youngest kay boy  :Smiley:  7 and 2

----------


## nicolebalagtas

> at least 10 or 12


sure der. hahha -10 ako. 2 nya babay ug laki, twins pajud para kausa ra anakon!

----------


## nicolebalagtas

hala death wish jud to nya so dpat jud ninyu daghanon. heheh go go go! hahah

----------


## mudskipper77

i want 3 kids puhon

----------


## reimusika

> hala death wish jud to nya so dpat jud ninyu daghanon. heheh go go go! hahah


Padato sa ta'g maayo para makaya sa budget!  :smiley:

----------


## pinkpumpkin

usa lang gyud.

----------


## eongab

2 ra unta pero buntis nasad ako asawa.

----------


## bojaxx24

Ako 4.. Dapat 2 boys and 2 gurls hehehe dapat jud ing-ani... Kung dili, hala pun.an hangtod magpantay..  :Cheesy:

----------


## meANDyou

Lol...ako mg.depnde ra sa work. . .  :Smiley:

----------


## Vedelle

since i am an only child..i want to have a bigger family..minimum of 5kids and max of 6...  :smiley:

----------


## i_am_nikita

3 to 4 kids  :Tongue: 
pwd twin pra ika usa ra mamabdos  :Tongue:  kapoy uroy guro nang mabdos2x guds  :grin:

----------


## emorain

ideal number for me would be 4, but i need to get married 1st then focus on having kids.. lol   :Cheesy:

----------


## bojaxx24

> 3 to 4 kids 
> pwd twin pra ika usa ra mamabdos  kapoy uroy guro nang mabdos2x guds


Di na kapoi ma'am. Sakit ra nuan.. nyhahaha..  :Cheesy:

----------


## vahnhelsing

kun itugot sa kahitas-an duha lang.
babaye ug laki jud unta...

Laki nga laki gyud unta.  :Cheesy:

----------


## reginakrys

2 if boy na ang next..

----------


## genx

At this time, crisis kau, duha kay sakto na, aron pud naay kaduwa imo anak..inig dako pud nila, naa silay ka share sa ila problems, but of course parents should guide them to be a good sibling to each other, aron magkasundo sila, hangtud pag dako nila.

----------


## shey0811

I want four. Ug mahimu, 2 girls and 2 boys. Para nako, if ihatag sa Guinoo, He will provide for them. Lisod kaayo na gamay ra mo na managsuon. Like in our case now, duha ra mi, unya ug masakit among parents, lisod kaayo ang pagdelegate sa mga responsibilities. Mas daghan, mas light ang tasks...

----------


## J.Abz

3.. 

2 is equal but 3 is to  balance the 2....

----------


## johnjob

kung pareha ko kadato ni pakyaw ganahan ko 5 hehehe,as of now usa usa lang.

----------


## zener_101

paningkamoton nga 2 lang......

----------


## Mari Audri

I wanted to have 5 before... but after my 2 kids (and 2 CS operations), I know I can only have one more. Still, I am already very happy and fulfilled. Maybe I'll just settle with 2 kids.

----------


## AAL

me?about 3 tingali lng...lisod man gud....ahheheheehe

----------


## brickssy

akoa duha lng ka anak bisag unsa k dli ta au maglisod

----------


## i_am_nikita

3 or 4

naa ra ana  :Smiley:

----------


## bojaxx24

7-8.. hehehe para happy..

----------


## orochimaru700

3-4 lang, dili na palabi-an

----------


## ukayloverz

ako duha ka dosena haahaha bulhot mentras bata pa bwahahhahaa

----------


## brackitz

5-6 lang gud...

----------


## afro.samurai10

2 is enough.  :Smiley:

----------


## sidlydon

4 akoa nahan hehe...paytz nana...

----------


## orochimaru700

nindot unta daghan para bibo, pero family planning lang

----------


## hallerz

1 is enough...2 is more than enough

----------


## xavisimao

3 lang sa, pun-an lang ig mabitin  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## justinblake

For me, 3 lang gyod.. Hehe

----------


## spike412

2 ako nahan... pero bisan unsaon dili naman ko makaduha pa uy.

----------


## dessay

When I was younger gusto ko ug 6 kabuok..pero now that am  33, enough na ang duha. dili lalim ang mag mabdos and here abroad we don't get help around the house. dili gyud sayon..

----------


## JoyCeeMarie08

3 or 4 para bibo.

----------


## s3thk

duha ra kay mahal ang bugas

----------


## bojaxx24

7-6 kung kaya sa money..  :Smiley:

----------


## cheaper

baye ug laki  lang unta pero kundi magka pares dayun ngita jud ug kulang pero adto na mo hunong kong mo abot ug usa ka dosena lols

----------


## Johannboy

Duha ra oi ok nana. Mahal na kaayo ang gatas karong panahona

----------


## spike412

i want  2 or 3 pero usa ra man gyud gihatag sa akoa  :Sad:

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

sauna gusto ko og at least 3. but karon, sakto lang sa ang 1 oi. di madala ang gasto og ang peligro.. hopefully someday pwede mi mopuno og 1 pa, but thats years from now.

----------


## iheartnoelle

they said the more the merrier but duha ra gyud cguro akong kaya.  :Smiley:  twins, preferably para kas-ahon nalang..

----------


## gazmembrane

two or three lang cguro...pero before ana, mangita sa ta ug bana para mka himo ta hahaahaha

----------


## disomniac

kuToB sa masuLod sa budget!! kung naa pa lang usa ka team sa socceR pede na!

----------


## chelsea

Two or Three is fine. Having more kids is expensive. However if you like kids and can afford to have it more, why not?

----------


## xangielicious

one or two..

----------


## mah.riz

3.. hehe bahala na sakit basta kay 3 akong gusto...  :Cheesy:

----------


## xavisimao

di man ko demanding nga bana kung mahitabo man gani...


usa ra gyud akong pangayo-on oi...


























usa ka team sa american football ba...payts na siguro na  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## pinkpumpkin

usa ra gyud..
pobre ra mi so di ko ganahan patakag panganak nya maglisud na nuon ug buhi..

----------


## EgentKakashi

sa pila lang ihatag ni Lord ^_^ 
pero mas advisable jud krn panahuna..mga 2 rjud...swerti kaau kung Kambal nya Boy and Girl...DAOG NA!!..

----------


## MalditohoN

preferably 2...

----------


## pinkpumpkin

> sa pila lang ihatag ni Lord ^_^ 
> pero mas advisable jud krn panahuna..mga 2 rjud...swerti kaau kung Kambal nya Boy and Girl...DAOG NA!!..


OT sus kung in-ana nalang gani,ok ra kaau.. kausa rag anak nya babae ug lalaki pa jud.. mao nay gitawag nga swerte jud

----------


## EgentKakashi

mao krn Ma'am...ask nila Carmina or Sharlen gi unsa nila..ilang kambal babae og laki ^_^ 
Kay ako mo ask nila Aga og Zoren kung gi unsa pud nila ^_^

----------


## ain

Me, kong mamabdos nako in God's grace, malipay nakog OSA... kay right now Im really praying na mamabdos na unta ko..

----------


## gian_101

2, one more to go.

----------


## churva

2 or 3.... hehehehe. mingaw ra sad if ever usa lang... :Smiley:

----------


## jokio1234

i dont know i think 1

----------


## jokio1234

or maybe i want 2

----------


## wire

...basta ma-complete ang setup hehehe.. babae and lalaki ok nah... pero kung pro babae or lalaki maski 23 kabook sila cge pa gihapon hangtud na ma-achieve jud ang setup. hehehee

----------


## burikoy12

2 kay maluoy kos akoang misis inig panganak.

----------


## A.I.

i want to have 3.. but isa amu kid krn kay lisud pa finances.. gusto njd unta pun.an but pugong lng sa kay luoy pud ang mga bata kung dili mpakaon ug tarong or mapa.school ug tarong. maayo ng ma.handle sb nato sila in the right way kay in the long run kita ra sb ang manubag sa Ginoo nganu wla nato na.ampingan ilang ghatag sa atu nga gifts.. as a parent it s our role to make sure that we are able to provide somehow... bahalag we r not able to provide all their wants basta we r able to give them all they need...

----------


## iheartnoelle

> ako duha lng..gurl and boy..dayun gusto twins pra isa ka laboran lng. kai sakit man daw mag labor..hehehehehehhe..minus gastos pa..hehehe


same!  :Smiley:  twins gyud nga fraternal. girl and boy.  :Smiley:

----------


## bonjack

2 lang para masuportahan pag-yo ang ilang pag skwela..mahal na kaayo ang tuition ron...

----------


## changer2012

3 boys and 3 girls

----------


## LyleWillBeDone

kani ang wa ko kahibaw. mo post rakog balik diri kung nka decide nko. hehe.. hapit na manganak ako misis. expecting for the best and worst ang show nako ani. hehe.. excited sad kaayo ko,

----------


## granz

2 or 3 ok na kaayo kay skit kaayo manganak  :Cheesy:

----------


## st.anger

3-4. 
2 Boys and a Girl.
3 Boys and a Girl or 2 Boys and 2 Girls.

----------


## James2002

akoa plan 4 coz i have already 3 girls...

ma 3 lang ni akong anak if

1. nana ko money atleast 200k sa bank
2. ma up and down na akong house with paint
3. nana ko bnew nga car ok na nako ang gamay basta car for my family outings.

sayon naman lang pa skwelahon akong mga anak kay wala naman koy lain gihunahuna kay nana man tanan basic needs...

----------


## yani0211

2 lng. a boy and a girl.. lisud magpadako og kidz labi na pobre lng tawn...

----------


## jake_smack11

2 lang a boy and a girl...mahal na au pamaliton ron para baby..samot na kung mag skwela na..  :Cheesy:

----------


## quirkychinita

I want three kids! two if were on a tight budget...

3: two boys and 1 girl---I want my little girl be guarded by my two boys!!!
2: 1 girl, 1 boy!

----------


## BrokenAngel

@Quirky - hala parehas ta girl 3 pud akoa 2 ka laki og usa ka babaye. ang duha mobantay sa ko princess.

----------


## cebudoneforyou

ako boy and a girl lang kay mahal tuition ug gatas na karon.. unsa pa kaha sa sunod mga katuigan perti na mahala sa gatas jud...

----------


## quirkychinita

> @Quirky - hala parehas ta girl 3 pud akoa 2 ka laki og usa ka babaye. ang duha mobantay sa ko princess.


yep! I grew up with just my two sisters and I've always wanted a brother, so I want that opportunity for my future princess!   :smiley:

----------


## nirpz

one lang.my only girl!

----------


## angelicax

ten or twelve

----------


## Carli

3........ 2 boys 1 girl. or at least 2 cguro 1 boy and 1 girl. dle ko nahan only child.

----------


## Goatwhore

3 to 4... 3 boys 1 girl, or pwede even... kaya ra man buhion basta maningkamot lang. 

ang problema, maayo la'g maka-isa ko ani.. Hahaha

----------


## tikotakz

2 rah ako. nya mayta laki tanan.

----------


## 71oh7

2 or 3. mahal na kaau manganak ron.. ang pagpadako pa!

----------


## po-po

2 0r 3 max.....

----------


## AlphaKennyBody

* As many as I can afford to feed and send to school. Haha. But practically, I'd like just 2 kids.*

----------


## bitchybutsweet

two! pero if maka-support pah sah ilang needs and wants..pun-an!  :grin:

----------


## dream_catcher

i came from a small family..i only have 2 siblings and separated pa
ako parents,so 4 rajud mi kabuok..and it's mingaw..aside from that,
now that we are all grown ups and have jobs on our own,walay nahabilin
sa ako mother to take care of her..mao nang if i'll have kids,if kaya,6 kabuok
ako ganahan.. :Smiley:

----------


## jonovanz

duha ra akong ganahan..para ma igo ra namo ang gamay ra nako nga kita..

----------


## warblood360

sa panahon karon... 1 lang sa para d maglisod... daghan pud baya ta gusto paliton para sa kaugalingon. control lang guys... louy pud kaayu kung wa tay ikapakaon sa atong anak..  :Smiley:

----------


## janelorelyn

4 maybe  :Smiley:

----------


## brEnziEx

2 or 3 ^_^ gnahan ko puro laki.

----------


## umpa-lumpa

3 to 4...basta dili lang sunod..mag gap ug mga 3 years daog na...

----------


## spike412

i want to have at least 2

----------


## tikotakz

girl og boy rah aq. hehe.

----------


## leanne

3 aq..pro if mapun.an..y not?  :Cheesy:

----------


## cebu.opportunities

at least naay usa is fine... 2 or 3, payts na...

----------


## janelorelyn

kutob sa ginhawa  :Cheesy:

----------


## Mapz182yo!

kutob rapd ko sa makaya hehe bata pako layo2x pa haha

----------


## jeigz

mga duha ra cguro...

----------


## didi_tsai

plan namu is 3.. tag 5 years ang gap.

----------


## AMpretty1984

4....2 girls and 2 boys =)

----------


## nobadz

plan is 2..good thing pares na..eldest is girl and now I'm pregnant with a boy =D

----------


## pirehro

3 lang unta hehehe.     .

----------


## OmegaRed

doha lng.. kay mao ray kaya sa budget...

----------


## janelorelyn

dpende sa akong bana kung maka buhi siya daghan aw hala go  :Cheesy:

----------


## emzness16

4 is good, :Smiley:  2 boys, 2 girls. :Smiley:  para mrag barkada.. Nya sunod2 hahahah :Smiley:

----------


## portal

2-3 lang guro oi....pero if pwede twins/triplets much better  :Cheesy:

----------


## fadzki

I have 2 boys(mag 3 Jan. 2013 and 1 yr. next month) and it is not easy to take care of kids especially if early years pajud sa bata... problemado jud basta mag kasakit ang imo baby... My wife wants a girl so were trying for 1 more if boy lang ghapon stop na.. ahahaha...

----------


## struggler

2
one girl
one boy..

----------


## Fri13th

I  have two sons. ngita pud mig babae, pero puhon pa. limit namo kay upat ka anak.

----------


## lipstick_24

5 unta but sa kalisud sa panginabuhi kay 1 boy and 1 girl, practical nalng....^ ^

----------


## jedophiledotph

4 or 5. Puhon puhon.  :Smiley:

----------


## notouch

3 nya dapat dili lagyo ug age gap.  :Smiley:

----------


## gibra'al

nahan ko naay tulo! 2 boys, 1 grl. or kaha 2 boys lang. partner ray kulang nko ug budget para matinuod ni.  :Cheesy: 

but ayaw lang sa karon, ig 29 na tingali nako or onwards.

----------


## nate_austin

2 boys and 2 girls... :smiley:

----------


## joziliciousbelle

2-4 ok na kaau na namo

----------


## cheztong

ok nakog 1 ako anak..  :Smiley:

----------


## kitkabloey

between 1-3, kay di lalim mag buhi og anak labi na karon panahona..

----------


## gibra'al

nahan ko 3. bsta laki ang eldest.

----------


## wajamu

nahan unta ko 3 pero pag human nako panganak, nakaingon ko nga d nako muusab.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Lamusika

1-2 bsta pares na laki lng ug ibay , pyts na keu!

----------


## volatile8

Hmmm duha lng

----------


## zHun

2 unta kung ehatag.  :Smiley:

----------


## jerzx777

Sakto na ang akong 3 heheheheh 2 boys 1 girl youngest . . . pwerti ka mahal sa tuition fees karon  makalipong elementary pa gani ...

----------


## beyee

A whole basketball team of boys then they'd 
be wearing jerseys from different teams  :smiley: 

But at the rate I'm in, one or two would be awesome  :smiley:

----------


## zxcvbnm

2! a girl and a boy. dapat boy ang maguwang  :Smiley:

----------


## tee_dee

I'd love to have 3! The most.. I already have 1 boy. A girl and another boy will do

----------


## BlueIre

Tulo ka maguwang  :grin:

----------


## bizz_dakk

ingani,, di ba kaha ta maluthan ani sa,,  :2funny:

----------


## prodigeek

If given the chance, gusto ko upat. 2 boys 2 girls

----------


## sha_ne

2.. nana koy baby boy ..gusto ko baby girl napd..

----------


## mommi

akong gusto 3, nya kambal ang duha haha. pero akong laki ganahag usa ka basketball court apil audience. hahahahasula

----------


## joziliciousbelle

2 or 3 basta maka laki ok na =)

----------


## EkOng

kong mo sugot lng akong partner 10 kabuok ako gusto.!

----------


## Ghadz

5 lang, 3 boys and 3 girls.

----------


## durfritz

2 from each wife. So 12 LOL :P

Btaw 2 is enough for me and would be great if girl and boy.  :Smiley:

----------


## durfritz

2 from each wife. So 12 LOL :P

Btaw 2 is enough for me and would be great if girl and boy.  :Smiley:

----------


## zHun

2 or 3 kay dili lalim mag pakaon.  :Cheesy:  plus naa nasad new policy nga epa tuman c pres duterte ang 3 child policy.  :Smiley:

----------


## MS.BUMBAY

Duha lang kay wala nay ibuhi.

----------


## neversaydie

2 children would be enough for me boy and girl.

----------


## Wynna

1 boy and 1 girl.

----------


## sweetnothings

gusto unta nako 2 boys and 2 girls. but lahi man ang gihatag ni Lord.

----------


## volatile8

Usa ra akong kaya para di mag lisud.

----------


## Scott Bernard

> Usa ra akong kaya para di mag lisud.


Dili pa nimo pun-an diay? hehehe...

----------


## necrotic freak

> Usa ra akong kaya para di mag lisud.


Way kalaki ang usa way kaduwa imong anak  :Smiley:

----------


## Scott Bernard

Basta ma sipyat, aw dawaton nalang... heheheh!

----------


## chanixparot

3 nlng ako gusto kay 2 raman unta to. Girl man gihapon ang gihatag sa sa Ginoo para sa among 2nd ron.. hehe

----------


## HILUX123

3 kids the ideal limit ....

----------


## twistedANGEL25

Me and the fiance agreed that 3 would be ideal... Kay if isa or duha ra kay mingaw ra pud kaayo...
I grew up with 5 siblings, he grew up with only 1.
5 is samok, and 1 is mingaw. Hehehe.
3 para in between.  :Cheesy:

----------


## mikyAt

2-3 would be fine..bsta di lng do-re-mi ky lisud nah..hihi

----------


## sakurai999

hopefully five kids.. nindot daghan  :Smiley:

----------


## emailroy2002

16 - 24 or 36... 

pero wa  pa nako sugdi

hopefully eldest tanan.

----------


## joziliciousbelle

2-3 would really do.

----------


## Pinotz

Two (2) boys 1 girl!

----------


## Ghadz

the more the merrier, pero kapos man sa budget duha nalang.

----------


## xxkatgorgeousxx

I already have one so one more kung keri pa.

----------


## dKyOrt22

one or two..

----------


## ngitscarlo09

3 at least.....4-5 max...pero sa panahon karon na lisod na kau ang pagbuhi sa mga bata, 2-3 nalang cguro

----------


## EkOng

i'm planning to have 3 kids.

pero akong asawa d mo sugot kay 2 kids ra eya gusto. 
we have 2 kids already. (pares naman babae og lalaki).

----------


## MarkVersa

mga 6 kabuok gusto kog basketball hahahaha kay lami ko moshoot  :Cheesy:

----------


## sakurai999

six if kaya! ehhehe!

----------


## barbee

1 or 2 kids. everything is expensive now, school, medical.... I want to be able to provide the best for my kids, I do not want them to experience financial difficulties in life. here in the Philippines you will see very large families, particularly among the poor. it is the children who suffer because the parents are very irresponsible. They just think of themselves/they think of their happiness, they do not think of the future of the children.

----------


## slakker

two, hopefully boy and girl...

----------


## Jasheika

Dalawa hahhhaahha sana twins  :Smiley:  para kaisa ra .

----------


## nate_austin

were planning to have 5  :smiley:

----------


## CareToChat

lucky seven

----------


## pakboy

three lang po

----------


## kayeekahmeel

2 ra jud  :cheesy:

----------


## dKyOrt22

two or three kay lisod na panahon ron

----------


## miss_mse

2.. and hopefully a girl and a boy  :Cheesy:

----------


## fireheart

duha... pero swerte na if naay isa  :Cheesy:

----------


## dinero

ONE lang, kay 1 ra ako kaya padak-on

----------


## test

a basketball team

----------


## pktubthong

one. two at the most

----------


## gibra'al

2 or 3.

i can't really see myself nga ma ulitawng guwang ko, can't imagine what that kind of life would be though accustomed kay ko sa single life. i personally want to have a family ky i grew up not having one nga kumpleto. i've been very fond of kids sukad pa. but as much as i want to have now, wa koy pang sustain for the long run. plus wa koy uyab. haha. pero mapangitaan ra lge nig paagi.

----------


## maiden_asj

2 ra jod tawn pohon.. pohon.. pohon..  :Cheesy:

----------


## ondoy

cguro sa uban ky depende sa sipyat

----------


## xinevirtucio

2..tama na  :Smiley:

----------


## P-Chan

kung ma kaya... isa ka basketbol team.... hahahahaha

----------

